# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  πως να τον πεισω?

## Veroniki

καλησπέρα. Πριν 2 χρόνια ο άντρας μου κατέληξε στο νσοκομείο με διπολική διαταραχή από χρόνια χρήση αλκοόλ και χασίσι. Τότε μου είχε σπάσει το σπίτι κι εγώ τον έδιωξα μετά από μια μεγάλη περίοδο κακής ψυχολογικής κατάστασης. Ακολούθησε θεραπεία με ρισπερνταλ κα τριλεπταλ τα οποία όμως τα έκοψε μετά από ένα χρόνο γιατί δεν τα άντεχε άλλο. Ήταν καλά για αρκετό καιρό μέχρι που άρχισε περιστασιακά να κάνει χρήση χασίς και να πίνει αρκετό αλκοόλ. Εδώ και ένα μήνα κάνει καθημερινά χασίσι και πίνει και αλκοόλ.Έχει ξαναρχίσει να λέει ότι τον παρακολουθούν και ότι συνωμοτούν πίσω από την πλάτη του. Του εξηγώ ότι αυτά που πιστεύει είναι από τις ουσίες αλλά δεν το δέχεται. Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι πιστεύει ότι κάνω πραγματα επιτηδες για να του σπάσω τα νεύρα πχ ότι του πειράζω τα πράγματα, ότι κάνω πως δεν καταλαβαίνω όταν μου λέει κάτι, ότι είμαι υποκρίτρια και άλλα πολλά κουλά. Εν τω μεταξύ είμαι στον 9ο μήνα και όπου να 'ναι γεννάω και αυτός είναι στον κόσμο του. Σήμερα ήρθε ο πατέρας μου και του είπε να φύγει μέχρι να ηρεμήσουμε και μετά να μιλήσουμε και να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε, αλλά ο πατέρας μου πιστεύει ότι είναι άρρωστος και ότι δε θα θεραπευτεί ποτέ και θα δημιουργεί μια ζωή πρόβλημα σε μένα και το παιδί που στο κάτω κάτω δε φταίει και σε τίποτα. Το χειρότερο είναι ότι δεν αποδέχεται ότι έχει πρόβλημα και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω για να πειστεί. Τον αγαπάω πάρα πολύ αλλά δεν αντέχω άλλο. θα σαλτάρω εγώ στο τέλος από τους καβγάδες και από την προσπάθεια να προσπάθεια να αποδεικνύω μια ζωή ότι δεν είμαι ελέφαντας. Σήμερα τον έβρισα και τσακωθήκαμε γι' αυτό ήρθε και ο πατέρας μου. Ο άντρας μου κάπου ήταν κομμάτια δεν ξέρω απο τι και μετά πάρα πολύ εκνευρισμένος, έμαθα ότι έβρισε τη μάνα μου και αυτή του ανταπέδωσε τους χαρακτηρισμούς και γενικά χαμός. Δεν ξέρω τι να του πούμε για να καταλαβει το προβλημα και να κάνει κάτι γι' αυτό. Πάντως έτσι στο παιδί μας δίπλα δεν μπορώ να τον έχω. 'Εχετε να προτείνετε κάτι?

----------


## Θεοφανία

βερόνικα, (συγνώμη και με πολλή συμπάθεια γι αυτά που σου συμβαίνουν), λες πως τον αγαπάς. Πιστεύεις πως και εκείνος σε αγαπάει?

----------


## Veroniki

Λες να μη με αγαπάει δηλαδή? Όταν ήταν άπιωτος ήμασταν στα μέλια με φυσιολογικούς καβγάδες όπως όλα τα ζευγάρια.Λες δηλαδή να είναι όλα μια αφορμή για να την κάνει. Πάντως αυτός λέει ότι μ\' αγαπάει.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κοίτα...δεν λέω πως δεν σε αγαπάει σαν άνθρωπο, σαν τη γυναίκα που θα φερει στον κόσμο το παιδί του. Σκέψου όμως. Είσαι σχεδον ετοιμόγεννη, βρίζει τη μητέρα σου, πίνει και αδιαφορεί.
Ξέρεις κάτι? Η ανοχή δημιουργεί τυράνους. 
Πιστεύω πως ανέχτηκες ήδη πάρα πολλά. Μήπως ήρθε η στιγμή να δεις την αλήθεια?
Αν ήταν έτοιμος για γάμο και για οικογένεια, θα φερόταν έτσι?

----------


## elis

veroniki exeis u2u

----------


## Veroniki

Πρώτον: τι είναι το u2u? Δεύτερον: Είχα την εντύπωση ότι απλά δεν ξέρει τι του γίνεται αυτή την εποχή,λόγω πίεσης οικονομικής, δουλειάς, ουσιών και ψυχωτικής διαταραχής.Επειδή δεν έχω εμπειρία και οι γιατροί πριν από 2 χρόνια μου είχαν πει ότι ο άντρας μου δεν είναι διαταραγμένος και ότι όλα αυτά που παθαίνει τα παθαίνει από τις ουσίες, λες ότι ακόμα κι αν περνάει φάση ξέρει πολύ καλά τι κάνει και ψάχνει να φύγει? Γιατί αν είναι έτσι εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Αλυσίδες δεν έβαλα ποτέ σε κανέναν. θα στεναχωρηθώ πολύ γιατί περάσαμε και απίστευτα όμορφες περιόδους (όταν δεν έπινε) όπου θα έλεγες ότι αυτοί οι δυο είναι ο ένας για τον άλλον και εξάλλου αυτός επέμενε να παντρευτούμε και να κάνουμε παιδιά κι όχι μόνο ένα, αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα τα καταφέρω. Το θέμα είναι τι θα γίνει αν το μετανιώσει και θέλει να γυρίσει αλλά δεν έχει αποφασίσει να αντιμετωπίσει το πρόβλημά του. Εγώ τον βλέπω πολύ στεναχωρημένο από την όλη φάση, σα να έχει χάσει την μπάλα και να μην ξέρει τι να κάνει. Κι εγώ έχω προβλήματα που μου τα έχει επισημάνει αλλά έχω κάτσει να τα κοιτάξω και πολλές φορές έχει δίκιο και διορθώνομαι, εγώ γιατί δεν τα καταφέρνω να τον πείσω να δει τα δικά του? Τι κάνω λάθος? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να δει το παιδί και να ξυπνήσει ή να χάσω τελείως τις ελπίδες μου και να σταματήσω να παλεύω?

----------


## γιώτα2

να σκεφτεις τι ειναι καλυτερο για το πλασματακι που θα ελθει στον κοσμο.Ισως αν μεινει μονος μπορεσει να αναλογιστει τις ευθυνες του, ισως μπορεσει να δει οτι εχει προβλημα και αποφασισει να ζητησει ιατρικη βοηθεια.Οπως και να εχει η κατασταση σου δεν επιτρεπει τετοιες εντασεις.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Συμφωνώ με τη Γιώτα. Όσο έχει την ασφάλεια πως είστε μαζί δεν πρόκειται να κάνει τίποτα. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις πρέπει να είμαστε περισσότερο σκληροί απ όσο θέλουμε.

----------


## imerosjohn

*Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## keep_walking

> *Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


μπραβο εχεις δυο στα δυο στην κακεντρεχεια μηνυματα...για αυτο ολοι θα σε παρουν στα σοβαρα.

----------


## imerosjohn

*Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Veroniki

Παιδια ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές. Κι εγώ είμαι αυτής της άποψης. Απλά φοβάμαι μη γίνουν τα πράγματα χειρότερα γιατί στην κατάστασή του πραγματικά πιστεύει ότι εγώ έχω το λάθος κι ότι απλά αυτός δεν προτίθεται να κάνει το χαζό σε πράγματα που πιστεύει ότι κάνω επίτηδες εναντίον του. θα του μιλήσουν κάποιοι φίλοι μας κι ελπίζω να καταλάβει, αλλά για να γίνει αυτό πρεπει να σταματήσει να πίνει και για κάτι τέτοιο δεν τον βλέπω αποφασισμένο. Τώρα μέχρι να γεννήσω ο πατέρας μου κανόνισε να απομακρυνθεί από κοντά μου και οι αποφάσεις θα ληφθούν μετά γιατί τώρα δεν είμαι σε θέση να μπω σε οποιουδήποτε είδους διαδικασία. Η μόνη μου ελπίδα είναι αυτό που λέτε να αναλογιστεί τις ευθύνες του ή να ξυπνήσει από το λίθαργο άμα δει το παιδί του και δει τι πρόκειται να χάσει. Πιστεύετε ότι υπάρχει πιθανότητα για κάτι τέτοιο? Όλοι μου λένε ότι μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Πάνω σε ποια θέματα πιστεύει πως είσαι λάθος?

----------


## pelariry

το ενδεχόμενο της κλινικής ώστε να σταματήσει να πίνει δεν παίζει;

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by pelariry_
> το ενδεχόμενο της κλινικής ώστε να σταματήσει να πίνει δεν παίζει;


συμφωνω!ειναι ενας εξαρτημενος ανθρωπος δεν μπορει να εχει δυναμη κ λογικη απο μονος του..θελει βοηθεια απο ειδικους κ στηριξη απο οικογενεια μετεπειτα.

----------


## Veroniki

Πιστεύει ότι χαλιέται από ιτς ουσίες γιατί εγώ το προκαλώ, ότι τον έχω απορρίψει σαν προσωπικότητα, ότι του χαλάω επίτηδες τα πράγματα, πχ. ότι του πειράζω τις κλωστίτσες από τις τσάντες και ότι του λερώνω την τσάντα με στιλό, ότι του κάνω μάγια για να μην πάει με άλλη γυναίκα, ότι όταν τον ρωτάω να μου επαναλάβει κάτι που δεν κατάλαβα ή δεν άκουσα καλά παίζω θέατρο και το κάνω επίτηδες για να του σπάσω τα νεύρα, και ότι θα τον αποκλείσω από το παιδί και θα κάνω ότι έκανε η μάνα του δηλαδή θα στρέψω το παιδί εναντίον του πατέρα του (αν είναι δυνατόν!!!), ότι δεν του έχω εμπιστοσύνη σαν άντρα, και κάνω εχθροπραξίες εναντίον του και άλλα τέτοια παρόμοια και ανήκουστα. Ναι δεν του έχω εμπιστοσύνη όσον αφορά τις ουσίες γιατί πολλές φορές έχω ακούσει υποσχέσεις και δεν έχουν τηρηθεί και δεν είναι τόσο το θέμα των ουσιών αυτών καθεαυτών (ξέρω πολλούς που πίνουν και είναι εντάξει) όσο η επίδραση που έχουν επάνω του, αλλά κατά τ\' άλλα δε νομίζω να έχει υπάρξει άλλος άνθρωπος που να τον έχει πιστέψει και να τον έχει παραδεχθεί τόσο όσο εγώ. Όσον αφορά τις εχθροπραξίες εγώ νιώθω σε ένα καθεστώς με το οποίο δεν μπορώ να συμβιβαστώ όσο και αν προσπαθώ και ειδικά αυτή την εποχή και απλά αμύνομαι όταν δέχομαι επιθέσεις του στυλ που περιέγραψα παραπάνω και δεν μπορώ παρά να επισημαίνω τα προβλήματα που διαβλέπω και περιμένω από εκείνον να τα εξετάσει, όπως κι εγώ έχω εξετάσει στο παρελθόν δικά μου προβλήματα που μου έχει επισημάνει, αλλά είναι πολύ εγωιστής άνθρωπος και δεν ακούει κανέναν. Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι οι αντιδράσεις του είναι πάρα πολύ έντονες, φωνάζει, μιλάει με στόμφο και σε απόλυτα στρατιωτικό στυλ και με υποτιμάει κάθε φορά και άλλες φορές με εκθιάζει και μου λέει ότι είμαι η γυναίκα της ζωής του και ότι πρέπει να με έχει σαν κόρη του. Δηλαδή αύριο στην κόρη του αυτά θα λέει? Και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω γι\' αυτή την κατάσταση. Ήθελα το παιδί μου να έχει τον μπαμπά του γιατί κι εγώ τον δικό μου πατέρα τον λατρεύω και ξέρω πόσο σημαντικό είναι για ένα παιδί να έχει και την ασφάλεια που προσφέρει ένας πατέρας. Αλλά πώς να δεχθώ να ζει το παιδί σε ένα κλίμα όπου θα πιστεύει ότι όλοι το παρακολουθούν και ότι η μάνα του κάνει πράγματα εναντίον του πατέρα του και ότι πάει να το στρέψει εναντίον του. Δε θα έλεγα ποτέ κάτι αρνητικό για τον μπαμπά στο παιδί μας, αν χωρίζαμε, μόνο ότι δεν καταφέραμε να τα βρούμε και τίποτα άλλο. Αν ήμασταν μαζί θα προσπαθούσα να τους φέρω κοντά όσο περισσότερο γίνεται αλλά δεν μπορώ να επιτρέψω αρρωστημένες καταστάσεις. Κοντεύω να σαλτάρω κι εγώ.

----------


## Veroniki

Και όσον αφορά το θέμα της κλινικής πρέπει ο ίδιος να το θέλει. έχει μπει στο παρελθόν και πηρε φάρμακα αλλά τα σταμάτησε και ξανάρχισε μετά τις ουσίες παρά τις αντιρρήσεις μου. Γίνεται με το ζόρι να κάνεις έναν άνθρωπο καλά αν δε θέλει ο ίδιος να γίνει? Και έτσι ξεκίνησα και το μήνυμά μου: ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΣΩ???? Τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω από την πλευρά μου αυτό ρωτάω.

----------


## pelariry

> _Originally posted by Veroniki_
> δεν είναι τόσο το θέμα των ουσιών αυτών καθεαυτών (ξέρω πολλούς που πίνουν και είναι εντάξει)


από τη στιγμή που έχει διπολική διαταραχή (τουλάχιστον αυτή ήταν η διάγνωση) δεν νοείται να είναι συστηματικός χρήστης. σαφώς και θα έχουν επίδραση πάνω του οι ουσίες όπως και διάφορα άλλα πράγματα οπότε κατά τη γνώμη μου κακώς εστιάζεις μονάχα στην απεξάρτηση και όχι στη θεραπεία της διπολικής. πάμπολλοι διπολικοί είναι χρήστες ουσιών και αυτό αποτελεί ένα από τα συμπτώματα. η αρρώστεια τους όμως δεν είναι οι ουσίες αλλά η διπολική...

----------


## Veroniki

Kαι ξαναρωτάω¨ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣΤΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΥΘΕΙ???? ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΛΕΙΨΩ, ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΦΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ Ο,ΤΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙ, ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΛΥΣΗ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΥ, ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ?????

----------


## pelariry

> _Originally posted by Veroniki_
> Και όσον αφορά το θέμα της κλινικής πρέπει ο ίδιος να το θέλει. έχει μπει στο παρελθόν και πηρε φάρμακα αλλά τα σταμάτησε και ξανάρχισε μετά τις ουσίες παρά τις αντιρρήσεις μου. Γίνεται με το ζόρι να κάνεις έναν άνθρωπο καλά αν δε θέλει ο ίδιος να γίνει? Και έτσι ξεκίνησα και το μήνυμά μου: ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΣΩ???? Τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω από την πλευρά μου αυτό ρωτάω.


κατ\' αρχάς, ψυχραιμία γιατί η προτεραιότητά σου είναι άλλη αυτή τη στιγμή. με καθαρό μυαλό και υπομονή αν υπάρχει αγάπη που υπάρχει θα λυθεί και το θέμα με τον άντρα σου μην ανησυχείς. :Smile: 

πέρα από το να θέσεις όρους δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά πράγματα. δεν νομίζω πως είναι καιρός για συγκινήσεις όμως οπότε αφού έχει απομακρυνθεί μέχρι να γεννήσεις μπορείς και να το αναβάλλεις για λίγο. οι όροι θα αφορούν προφανώς τη μεταξύ σας σχέση αλλά και το αν πρόκειται να συνεχίσεις να δέχεσαι τις ουσίες στη ζωή σας.

όσον αφορά την κλινική στην προκειμένη φάση βλέπεις πόσο παράλογος γίνεται απέναντί σου (φταίει για τις ουσίες αλλά όχι γιατί γίνεται παράλογος, ναι; αυτό είναι μέρος της ασθένειας. να τα ξεχωρίσουμε αυτά) λες να είναι ικανός να κρίνει το καλλίτερο γι\' αυτόν και να ξέρει τι θέλει; γιατί εγώ δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος. το ότι έχει μπει στην κλινική δεν λέει κάτι. άλλοι άνθρωποι παλεύουν μια ζωή με αυτό το πράγμα και δεν βρίσκουν την άκρη τους και ας μην το ρίχνουν στις ουσίες. 
η οικογένειά του τι λέει για όλα αυτά;

στο πρώτο σου ποστ λες πως \"δεν άντεχε τα φάρμακα\". λογικά θα αναφέρεσαι στις παρενέργειες; και οι παρενέργειες είναι μες στο παιχνίδι και η αλλαγή της αγωγής μέχρι να βρεθεί η κατάλληλη είναι μες στο παιχνίδι και αν χρειαστεί η εισαγωγή στην κλινική για να επιτευχθεί η σταθεροποίηση ε, νομίζω πως αξίζει τον κόπο σωστά; έστω και αν η εισαγωγή γίνει με το ζόρι.

όταν γεννήσεις και καθήσετε και συζήσετε όμως αμφιβάλλω ότι θα χρειαστεί. γιατί όταν θέσεις τους όρους σου χωρίς διαπραγμάτευση και πισωγύρισμα \"ή σταματάς να πίνεις και ξεκινάς θεραπεία ή χωρίζουμε\" δεν νομίζω να μείνει και με πολλές επιλογές και θα ενδώσει. γιατί ουσίες, ψύχωση και οικογένεια δεν γίνεται. γίνεται;

----------


## pelariry

ήρεμα! ας μείνετε μακριά μερικές μέρες ο ένας από τον άλλον και όλα θα πάνε στο τέλος θα δεις!

----------


## Veroniki

Ήδη έφυγε από το σπίτι μεχρι να γεννήσω κατόπιν συνεννόησης με τον πατέρα μου. Νιώθω στεναχωρημένη με όλα αυτά αλλά είμαι αισιόδοξη ότι θα κάτσει κα θα σκεφτεί που γίνεται το λάθος. Είναι έξυπνος άνθρωπος αλλά είναι πολύ συναισθηματικός και δυστυχώς δεν έχει γονείς, έχουν πεθάνει και του λείπουν, ενώ έχει έναν αδερφό που τον υπερλατρεύει αλλά που είναι υστερικός και εντελώς απροσάρμοστος και του σπάει τα νεύρα. Ελπίζω για το καλύτερο τι να πω. Έχω πάρει αποφάσεις όσον αφορά τους όρους που θα τεθούν στην οικογένειά μας, αν μείνουμε μαζί γιατί αν δεν είμαστε καλά εμείς πώς θα είναι το παιδί μας? Ο πατέρας μου του είπε πού βλέπει τα στραβά και για το πιώμα του είπε (που δε λέω ότι είναι απολύτως υπεύθυνο για την κατάσταση, όμως αν δεν ξεκινήσουμε από εκεί δεν κάνουμε τίποτα) και για τον κακό χαρακτήρα που βγάζει (δηλαδή κάποτε πρέπει να ακούσει και κανέναν άλλον άνθρωπο και όχι μόνο το μυαλό του) και από εκεί και πέρα ας σκεφτεί ποια είναι τα δικά μου ελαττώματα και να έρθει να τα συζητήσουμε εν ηρεμία κι εγώ έχω όλη την καλή διάθεση να τα εξετάσω και να διορθωθώ εάν κάνω καπου λάθος. Πάντως, να το παίξω χαζή και να παραδεχθώ ότι έχω κάνει πράγματα επίτηδες και να συμφωνήσω με τους παραλογισμούς του δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση πια.

----------


## arktos

Veroniki , επειδή έχω περάσει από παρόμοια φάση με τον άντρα σου, η γνώμη είναι πως πρέπει να νοσηλευτεί.
όλα αυτά που λέει και κάνει είναι λόγω της διπολικής και της χρήσης ουσιών.
θα γίνεται όλο και χειρότερα αν συνεχίσει έτσι.
σε αυτή τη φάση νομίζει πως αυτός έχει δίκιο και όλοι οι άλλοι άδικο.
δεν είναι πως εσύ φταις σε κάτι.
φρόντισε να νοσηλευτεί και ασχολήσου με τον ευατό σου και το μωράκι που θα έρθει στον κόσμο.
επίσης όταν θα μπορέσεις ενημερώσου όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο για την δπολική.
όλα θα περάσουν.
σου εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και με το καλό να γεννήσεις!

----------


## Veroniki

Πώς να γίνει αυτό αν δεν το θέλει ο ίδιος? Να τον πάρω με το ζόρι και να τον πάω σε κλινική? Δε θα το δεχθεί. Θα χάσει τη δουλειά του στο τέλος. Είναι πάρα πολύ καλός στη δουλειά του και την προηγούμενη φορά του τη χαρίσανε, αλλά αυτή τη φορά αν γίνει ξανά αυτό, φοβάμαι ότι θα τον διώξουν. Και το αγαπάει πάρα πολύ αυτό που κάνει, αν το χάσει θα του στοιχίσει πάρα πολύ πιστεύω. Πώς θα γίνει να πειστεί να κάνει θεραπεία με κάποια φάρμακα που να μην είναι τόσο βαριά όσο αυτά που πήρε αρχικά κι ας τα πάρει για περισσότερο καιρό? Πώς μπορείς να πείσεις έναν άνθρωπο που νομίζει ότι έχει δίκιο ότι δεν έχει και κάτι πρέπει να κάνει γι\' αυτό? Τι λες σε έναν τέτοιον άνθρωπο για να καταλάβει?

----------


## VasilisA

Βερονίκη καλησπέρα και από εμένα 
Βασίλη με λένε 35

Καταρχήν σκέψου κάτι…
Επισκέπτεσαι ένα φόρουμ και σχεδόν απαιτείς να σου δώσουν απάντηση σε ίσως μια ουτοπική ερώτηση…

Η συμπεριφορά σου είναι σχεδόν απόλυτη και αμφισβητείς σχεδόν όλες τις απόψεις επιμένοντας να μάθεις πως πρέπει να τον πείσεις.

Τι μπορούμε αλήθεια να σου πούμε εμείς όταν εσύ η ίδια έχεις βάλει μπροστά σου ένα τοίχο?

Όταν αυτό που ακούς απλά το ακούς για να το διαψεύσεις και να επιβεβαιωθείς ότι δεν γίνεται τίποτε με την περίπτωση του και προσπαθείς να ησυχάσεις την συνείδηση σου?

Πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσεις πολλά πράγματα στο μυαλό σου κατά την γνώμη μου για να είσαι εις θέση να βοηθήσεις ένα αλκοολικό όπως είναι ο άνδρας σου

----------


## Veroniki

Βασίλη, 

Καλησπέρα. Δεν απαιτώ καμία απάντηση και δεν έχω βάλει κανέναν τοίχο μπροστά μου. Απλά είμαι σε απόγνωση και λόγω της κατάστασής μου. Γνωρίζω πολύ καλά τι έχει ο άντρας μου απλά δεν ξέρω πώς να το αντιμετωπίσω για να βοηθήσω κι εκείνον αλλά και να μη ζημιωθώ κι εγώ. Επίσης, περιμένουμε και μωρό και θα ήθελα να κάνω ό,τι καλύτερο μπορώ ώστε και το παιδί να μην στερηθεί τους γονείς του αλλά και να μεγαλώσει σ\' ενα φυσιολογικό και ήρεμο περιβάλλον χωρίς εντάσεις. Δεν απαιτώ απαντήσεις ίσως παρεξηγήθηκα με τον τόνο με τον οποίο έθεσα τα ερωτήματά μου και σε πληροφορώ ότι όλες τις απόψεις τις έχω λάβει πάρα πολύ σοβαρά υπ\' οψιν μου και αν πίστευα ότι δε γίνεται τίποτα και ότι απλά θέλω να καθησυχάσω τη συνειδησή μου δε θα ασχολούμουν καθόλου. Και μάλιστα γι\' αυτό έχω και μια πολύ καλή δικαιολογία και αυτή είναι το μωρό που περιμένω. Λες να έχω καμία όρεξη να βάζω το παιδί μου σε δεύτερη μοίρα για μια θεωρητικά τελειωμένη υπόθεση? Ας θέσω λοιπόν το ερώτημα λίγο διαφορετικά: Τι θα κάνατε εσείς στη δική μου θέση και αν θέλετε απαντάτε. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## arktos

Veroniki , παραπάνω σου έγραψα : βρέθηκα σε παρόμοια θέση.
έπρεπε να γράψω στην ίδια ακριβώ θέση.
δεν δεχόμουν πως είμαι άρρωστη.
με εισαγγελική με έβαλαν στο νοσοκομείο.
από αυτά που λες μόνο έτσι θα τον σώσεις.
μην τον αφήσεις έτσι.
αν έβλεπα τον άνθρωπό μου να καταστρέφεται , αυτό θα έκανα.
προέχει η υγεία του.
νομίζεις πως αν κατρακυλήσει κι άλλο θα κρατήσει τη δουλειά του ?
και δυστυχώς έτσι όπως πάει μόνο χειρότερα θα γίνεται.
τη δπολική όσο πιο γρήγορα την αντιμετωπίσεις τόσο καλύτερα για σένα.
εγώ δεν βλέπω εναλλακτική.

----------


## Veroniki

Μπορείς να μου πεις ακριβως τη διαδικασια για να την εχω στα υπ\' οψιν μου? Τη Δευτερα θα μιλησω και με τους γιατρους που μου ειχαν μιλησει οταν ειχε μπει στο νοσοκομειο, αλλα τοτε μπηκε με τη θεληση του και αυτοι μου ειχαν πει οτι με το ζορι δε γινεται, οποτε ενα τετοιο σεναριο μου φαινοταν εξωγηινο. Εχεις θεραπευθεί εντελώς, ειχες σχέσεις με ουσίες που σου χειροτερευαν την κατασταση? Καθε πληροφορια ειναι χρησιμη και σημαντικη.

----------


## pelariry

μια αίτηση στον εισαγγελέα πρωτοδικών χρειάζεται. τον φερόμενο ως ασθενή τον συνοδεύουν αστυνομικοί στην κλινική όπου τον εξετάζουν 2 ψυχίατροι οι οποίοι και αποφασίζουν για την τύχη του ουσιαστικά, αν θα παραμείνει στην κλινική δηλαδή ή όχι.

----------


## Veroniki

Οκ. Θα μιλησω τη Δευτερα και με τους γιατρους που τον ειχαν δει τοτε και να δω τι θα μου πουν για την κατασταση του, γιατι καταλαβαινεις τι θα γινει αν τον παμε μεσα με το ζορι και οι γιατροι πουν οτι δε χρειαζεται να νοσηλευθει.

----------


## pelariry

> _Originally posted by Veroniki_
> Ας θέσω λοιπόν το ερώτημα λίγο διαφορετικά: Τι θα κάνατε εσείς στη δική μου θέση και αν θέλετε απαντάτε. Ευχαριστώ.


δεν χρειαζόταν αναδιατύπωση. το ερώτημά σου ήταν σαφέστατο και η εντάση σου απόλυτα δικαιολογημένη. αν είναι δυνατό δηλαδή.

----------


## pelariry

> _Originally posted by Veroniki_
> Οκ. Θα μιλησω τη Δευτερα και με τους γιατρους που τον ειχαν δει τοτε και να δω τι θα μου πουν για την κατασταση του, γιατι καταλαβαινεις τι θα γινει αν τον παμε μεσα με το ζορι και οι γιατροι πουν οτι δε χρειαζεται να νοσηλευθει.


καταλαβαίνω αλλά να υποθέσω δηλαδή πως πλέον δεν έχει καμμιά σχέση με κανέναν γιατρό; καμμιά παρακολούθηση;

----------


## Veroniki

Σε κάθε περιπτωση, ευχαριστω ολους για τη συμπαρασταση, ειλικρινα και μεσα απο τα βαθητης καρδιας μου. Αυτον τον ανθρωπο τον λατρευω και ξερω οτι ειναι ενας παναξιος ανθρωπος που αξιζει τον κοπο να προσπαθησει κανεις γι\' αυτον και του αξιζει μια καλυτερη ζωη. Γι\' αυτο συγγνωμη για την ενταση, ειμαι κι εγω στα ορια να σαλταρω. Μη νομιζετε οτι δε θα κοιταξω κι εμενα σε καποιο γιατρο οταν με το καλο περασει η μπορα. Δεν μπορει, κατι θα μου αφησει κι εμενα αυτη η ιστορια.

----------


## Veroniki

Ναι, αυτη την στιγμη δεν παρακολουθειται απο κανεναν γιατρο και σταματησε τα φαρμακα πιο νωρις απο τοτε που του ειπαν οι γιατροι, γιατι ηθελε να κανουμε παιδι. Αλλα αφου εμεινα εγκυος δεν τα συνεχισε και μαλιστα τους εχει απορριψει τελειως και τους θεωρει και πολυ φαρμακοφιλους και οτι τα αρπανε απο τις φαρμακευτικες. Επισης, τοτε οι γιατροι ειχαν πει οτι δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα και οτι ολα προκαλουνται απο τις ουσιες. Τωρα τι τον σπρωχνει στις ουσιες δεν ξερω. Ισως θα επρεπε να ειναι πιο αυστηροι οι γιατροι μαζι του και να του εξηγησουν πιο λιανα τι ακριβως του συμβαινει.

----------


## pelariry

μπορεί να είναι κι έτσι. σε κάθε περίπτωση οι ουσίες πρέπει να κοπούν μαχαίρι και αυτό πρέπει να το καταλάβει και ο ίδιος με τον έναν ή με τον άλλον τρόπο- πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να συνειδητοποιήσει που τον έχουν οδηγήσει. πάντως αν είναι να είστε μαζί θα βοηθήσει πολύ να ενημερωθείς όπως σου πρότεινε κι η arktos. πιο συγκεκριμένα π.χ. μπορείς να διαβάσεις αυτό: http://tinyurl.com/2wx6p8l όταν είσαι σε θέση.

----------


## Veroniki

Ευχαριστω παιδια. Καθε πληροφορια ειναι σημαντικη. Ευτυχως το μυαλο του κοβει ξυραφι ακομη, ειναι πανεξυπνος απλα εχει ενα προβλημα με τον εαυτο του. Θα μπω στο site και θα ενημερωθω.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Veroniki_
> Έχει ξαναρχίσει να λέει ότι τον παρακολουθούν και ότι συνωμοτούν πίσω από την πλάτη του.


αυτό δείχνει από μόνο του πως οι γιατροί θα συστήσουν νοσηλεία.

----------


## Veroniki

Τα νεα ειναι τα εξης: Με πηρανε τηλεφωνο στις 4 το πρωι να παω να τον μαζεψω απο το κεντρο γιατι καποιοι του την επεσαν και τον πλακωσανε στο ξυλο, του σπασανε κατι μπουκαλια στο κεφαλι, τον κλωτσησαν κτλ. Ηταν πιωμενος καργα. Πηγα, τον πηρα, τον πηγα στο νοσοκομειο, εξηγησα στους γιατρους την κατασταση, αλλα μονο συσταση μπορεσαν να του κανουν και ειπαν οτι δεν μπορουν να τον πανε με το ζορι. Ευτυχως δεν ειχε κατι σοβαρο μονο κατι ραμματα στο κεφαλι. Τον πηρα με το αμαξι αλλα δεν τον εφερα σπιτι. Τον αφησα σε ενα μετρο, για να παρει το μηχανακι του και να παει στο σπιτι του. Δεν ξερω αν εκανα καλα, αλλα αυτη την στιγμη ουτε τον εαυτο μου δεν μπορω να κοιταξω, ποσο μαλλον κατω απο ψυχολογικη πιεση να πρεπι να κοιταξω και καποιον αλλον. Ο γιατρος στο νοσοσκομειο μου ειπε οτι καταλαβαινει τι γινεται και να κοιταξω τον εαυτο μου. Ηταν αρκετα καλα, ηρεμος, αλλα επιμενει οτι δεν τον σεβομαι και να σταματησω να του λεω να μην πινει. \"Αλλο δε θελω να πινεις\" και αλλο \"δε θελω να στραβωνεις\" μου ειπε, αλλα εξακολουθει να λεει οτι κανω πραγματα επιτηδες και οτι εγω εφταιγα που μπηκε την προηγουμενη φορα στο νοσοκομειο επειδη τον ειχα διωξει και οχι οι ουσιες. Δεν ξερω τι θα γινει, αλλα δεν παμε καθολου καλα.

----------


## arktos

αυτό συνέβη όπως καταλαβαίεις γιατί είναι πολύ επιθετικός με όλους.
αυτή τη στιγμή προφανώς βρίσκεται σε μανία.
αυτό θα συμβαίνει.
μόνο η εισαγωγή σε κλινική θα τον σώσει.
σκέψου την επόμενη φορά μπορεί να μην είναι μόνο ράμματα.
στο ξαναλέω όσο τον αφήνεις μόνο χειρότερα θα γίνεται.

στους γιατρούς είπες πως πάσχει από διπολική?

----------


## pelariry

> _Originally posted by Veroniki_
> Τα νεα ειναι τα εξης: Με πηρανε τηλεφωνο στις 4 το πρωι να παω να τον μαζεψω απο το κεντρο γιατι καποιοι του την επεσαν και τον πλακωσανε στο ξυλο, του σπασανε κατι μπουκαλια στο κεφαλι, τον κλωτσησαν κτλ. Ηταν πιωμενος καργα. Πηγα, τον πηρα, τον πηγα στο νοσοκομειο, εξηγησα στους γιατρους την κατασταση, αλλα μονο συσταση μπορεσαν να του κανουν και ειπαν οτι δεν μπορουν να τον πανε με το ζορι. Ευτυχως δεν ειχε κατι σοβαρο μονο κατι ραμματα στο κεφαλι. Τον πηρα με το αμαξι αλλα δεν τον εφερα σπιτι. Τον αφησα σε ενα μετρο, για να παρει το μηχανακι του και να παει στο σπιτι του. Δεν ξερω αν εκανα καλα, αλλα αυτη την στιγμη ουτε τον εαυτο μου δεν μπορω να κοιταξω, ποσο μαλλον κατω απο ψυχολογικη πιεση να πρεπι να κοιταξω και καποιον αλλον. Ο γιατρος στο νοσοσκομειο μου ειπε οτι καταλαβαινει τι γινεται και να κοιταξω τον εαυτο μου. Ηταν αρκετα καλα, ηρεμος, αλλα επιμενει οτι δεν τον σεβομαι και να σταματησω να του λεω να μην πινει. \"Αλλο δε θελω να πινεις\" και αλλο \"δε θελω να στραβωνεις\" μου ειπε, αλλα εξακολουθει να λεει οτι κανω πραγματα επιτηδες και οτι εγω εφταιγα που μπηκε την προηγουμενη φορα στο νοσοκομειο επειδη τον ειχα διωξει και οχι οι ουσιες. Δεν ξερω τι θα γινει, αλλα δεν παμε καθολου καλα.


ε, είπαμε με το ζόρι οι γιατροί δεν μπορούν να τον πάνε πουθενά. εισαγγελική εντολή χρειάζεται. τρέχεις να τον μαζέψεις ξημερώματα στην κατάστασή σου και μετά εσύ δεν τον σέβεσαι; όντως. καταλαβαίνει τι του γίνεται...

ο αδερφός του τι λέει για μια πιθανή νοσηλεία άραγε;

----------


## Veroniki

Θελει να τα βρουμε, να ξαναγνωριστουμε κι επιμενει οτι δε φταινε οι ουσιες αλλα για χαρη μου θα τις κοψει. Δε δεχεται με τιποτα οτι φταινε οι ουσιες που χαλιεται, αλλα αλλοι παραγονετες εξωγενεις. Ηρθε σπιτι εχθες και ημασταν καλα, και δεν ειχε πιει τιποτα και απολυτα ήρεμος ηταν. Κατα τ\'αλλα αναγνωριζει το οτι θεωρει οτι εγω τον προσβαλλω και δεν τον σεβομαι ειναι απλα μια ιδοτροπια του χαρακτηρα του γιατι ειναι πολυ ευθικτος ειδικα αυτη την περιοδο που εχει πιει και να κανω υπομονη μεχρι να ξενερωσει τελειως και να ερθει στα ισια του οποτε θα μπορει και να το ανεχεται και να μη δινει σημασια, να μην τον νοιαζει δηλαδη. Το ξερω οτι μ\' αγαπαει αλλα εχω πραγματικα κουραστει με ολη αυτη τη ιστορια και ξερω οτι μπορει και αυτος να εχει κουραστει. Θελω να ξενοιασω εστω για λιγο γιατι ερχονται ευθυνες και πραγματικα καθε φορα που του μιλαω και δεν κατανοει αισθανομαι οτι χανω πολυτιμο χρονο. Επισης θεωρει οτι η διπολικη διαταραχη δεν ειναι ασθενεια αλλα χαρακτηριστικο ενος ανθρωπου και αν καταστελλεται με τη μη χρηση ουσιων αυτο ειναι λαθος γιατι γινεσαι ετσι κατι αλλο απο αυτο που πραγματικα εισαι για χαρη της κοινωνιας. Οκ, τοτε να παρουνε τα βουνα ολοι αυτοι οι ανθρωποι και να μην κανουν τιποτα γι\' αυτο.

----------


## marian_m

Όταν διάβασα την περίπτωσή σου, θυμήθηκα έναν πρώην φίλο μου.
Είναι τόσο κοινά κάποια πράγματα, που αν δεν έγραφες ότι είστε παντρεμένοι και περιμένετε παιδί, θα έλεγα μήπως πρόκειται για τον ίδιο άνθρωπο.
Από την προσωπική μου εμπειρία λοιπόν θα σου πω, ότι μάλλον τα πράγματα δεν θ\' αλλάξουν.
Θα υπάρχουν περίοδοι που θα προσπαθεί να ελέγχει το πόσο πίνει και τι παίρνει, αλλά αν δεν αλλάξει ολοκληρωτικά στάση ζωής, δε νομίζω ότι θα υπάρξει και μεγάλη πρόοδος. 
Συνήθως, ναι, είναι αρκετά έξυπνοι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι, και καταφέρνουν να χειρίζονται τους γύρω τους, έχοντας μια στάση, ότι για όλα φταίνε οι άλλοι, η κοινωνία, η κακή τους τύχη, αλλά όχι αυτοί, που είναι ευαίσθητοι και αδύναμοι.
Είναι μανούλες στο να δημιουργούν στους άλλους ενοχές.
Για μένα είναι άνθρωποι που για κάποιο λόγο δεν θέλησαν να ενηλικιωθούν.
Συνεχίζουν να παίζουν το ρόλο του παιδιού που μπορεί να κάνει αταξίες, γιατί έχει το ακαταλόγιστο, στηριζόμενοι στην ανοχή των άλλων. Συχνά εμείς οι γυναίκες, υιοθετούμε το ρόλο της μητέρας, που στο τέλος πάντα συγχωρεί.
Λυπάμαι που μάλλον θα σε απογοητέψω, αλλά, δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει για κανέναν άλλο, ούτε για σένα, ούτε καν για το παιδί του. Φοβάμαι μάλιστα, ότι όταν θα γεννηθεί, το παιδί και του αφαιρεθεί αυτός ο ρόλος, που ως τώρα έχει ο ίδιος, υπάρχει πιθανότητα να απομακρυνθεί περισσότερο, ζητώντας από άλλη να παίζει το ρόλο της μητέρας.
Μόνο αν για κάποιο λόγο αποφασίσει ο ίδιος να αλλάξει τρόπο ζωής, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι θα χρειαστεί να παλέψει με τον εαυτό του, τότε ίσως τα καταφέρει.
Πάντως με τίποτα δεν τον βοηθάς δείχνοντας κατανόηση στις \"αδυναμίες\" του (αλκοόλ και ναρκωτικά). Ίσα ίσα που παίζεις το παιχνίδι του.

Αυτά που γράφω βασίζονται στη δική μου εμπειρία. Φυσικά, κάθε άνθρωπος και κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική.

----------


## 3wtiko

veroniki καλημερα!

με αφορμη κάποιες παρόμοιες εμπειρίες σκέφτηκα να σου γράψω,

και ελπίζω να μην σε κουράσω.

αυτό που θεωρώ σημαντικο είναι η veroniki, τι κανει μέσα σολη αυτη την κατάσταση ? 

πως την παλεύει χωρίς να πέρνει βοήθεια?

και γιατί την αναβάλει την βοήθεια προς τον εαυτό της?

πως θα στείλουμε κάποιον για βοήθεια ,όταν εμείς οι ίδιοι πρώτοι δεν πάμε?

ποιός έχει πρόβλημα αυτός που το βλέπει ή αυτός που δεν το βλέπει?

απο τα λεγόμενα σου είσαι έγκυος ή με μωρό παιδί?

πως θα έρθει η αλλαγή αύριο, αν με μαθηματική ακρίβεια κάνουμε ακριβώς τα ίδια που 

κάναμε χτές?

αποδέξου veroniki οτι δεν μπορείς να επέμβεις στην ζωή των άλλων ,αν δεν το θέλουν και δεν στο ζητήσουν ,

δεν μπορείς να σώσεις κανέναν, παρα μόνο τον εαυτό σου και αυτόν με πολύ κόπο.
μη νομίσεις οτι αυθαδειάζω απεναντί σου, δεν τα χω λυμένα όλα.

προσπαθώ όμως, να αγαπω τον εαυτό μου!
θα σου ξαναπώ ,φρόντισε την veroniki, 

απαλαξέ την απο τις ενοχές αν η βοηθειά που δίνεις ειναι αρκετή ή μήπως δεν έχεις τον σωστό τρόπο.
δωσε χαρά στον εαυτό σου, 
δεν μπορεις να δώσεις κάτι απο το οποιο δεν έχεις,

μην ζητάς να πάρεις απο τους μη έχοντες

δώσε σαυτους που σου ζητάνε.

φαίνεσαι άνθρωπος με ευαισθησίες σπάνιες για τις μέρες μας,

σου εύχομαι να βρεις το κουράγιο να φροντίσεις τον εαυτόσου!

----------


## Veroniki

Εχω κι εγω αρχισει να πειθομαι οτι δεν προκειται να αλλαξει και στην τελικη δεν μπορεις με το ζορι να πιεσεις εναν ανθρωπο να αλλαξει καποια πραγματα για σενα. Μονο για τον εαυτο θα το κανει κι αυτο ακριβως του ειπα εχθες, γιατι μου ελεγε οτι θα τα κοψει ολα για χαρη μου με το ενδεχομενο οτι αν θελησει να πιει θα φυγει μακρια κι οτι αυτο θα ειναι σπανιο και ή θα μείνει μζι μου ή θα μεινει ρεμαλι. Δηλαδη το ενδεχομενο της πληρους αποχης δεν παιζει με τιποτα. Παντως φαινεται οτι θελει φροντιδα και το ξερω πολυ καλα, αλλα θελω κι εγω φροντιδα. Μου ειπε να παμε σε καποιον ειδικο για να δουμ,ε τι προβλημα υπαρχει μεταξυ μας, αλλα εξακολουθει να πιστευει οτι το πραγματικο προβλημα δεν ειναι οι ουσιες αλλα η μεταξυ μας επικοινωνια. Το θεμα ειναι οτι και παλια που δε μεγνωριζε παλι στραβωνε σε περιοδους πιωματος αλλα το αρνειται θεωρωντας οτι καποιος εξωγενης παραγοντας παντα του το προκαλει. Ισως αξιζει τον κοπο να παμε σε εναν ειδικο να δουμε τι γινεται για να καταλαβω κι εγω.

----------


## Geo_1965

Βερονίκη, η διπολική διαταραχή είναι ψυχική αρρώστια και μάλιστα όχι από τις χειρότερες. Αντιμετωπίζεται με φαρμακευτική αγωγή. 
Δυστυχώς, ποτέ δε θα δεχτεί να πάρει αγωγή ξανά. Οι ουσίες και το ποτό, απλά δυσκολεύουν την κατάσταση. Και να μην υπήρχαν, κάποια στιγμή θα εκδηλωνότανε. 
Δυστυχώς (πάλι) η μόνη λύση αν συνεχίσει να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα είναι η εισαγγελική εντολή, που πολύ σωστά σου πρότειναν.
Με τη συζήτηση για την κατάστασή του δε βγαίνει τίποτα.

----------


## Veroniki

Οκ. Δηλαδη αν δεχθει να παμε σε γιατρο παλι θεωρειτε οτι δεν εχει ελπιδα? Να βγαλω παλι εισαγγελικη εντολη ό, τι κσι νσ λεει? Ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα του βγει σε καλο ή θα του βγει σε κακο και θα κατηγορει κι εμενα οτι με το ζορι τον ωθω σε μια πορεια που δεν επιθυμει? Εχω χασει λιγο την μπαλα με αυτο το θεμα.

----------


## Veroniki

Επιπλεον, βλεπω οτι στις δουλειες του λειτουργει αρκετα καλα και με προγραμμα και δεν αφηνει πραγματα πισω, που παλαιοτερα το εκανε. Δεν ειναι οξυμωρο αυτο για τη σοβαροτητα της καταστασης του? Ή παλι σε αυτες τις καταστασεις λειτουργει με ξεσπασματα? Δεν ξερω, γνωμες ρωταω.

----------


## Geo_1965

Αν δεχθεί να πάτε, φυσικά και έχει ελπίδα να καλυτερέψει. Για την ακρίβεια, θα ήτανε το ιδανικότερο.

----------


## Lou!

βερονικη πως κ το αποφασισατε για παιδι? εκεινος ηθελε τοτε κ τωρα κανει πισω στις ευθυνες του? εσυ δεν ηξερες καθολου οτι ηταν τετοιος τυπος ανα διαστηματα? πως αποφασισες για παιδι με τετοιο ρισκο?

βασικα το να τον βοηθας κ να δεχεσαι να χειραγωγεισαι συναισθηματικα εξ αιτιας της \"ασθενειας\" του η ο,τι αλλο ειναι μαλλον λαθος.

κρατησε μια σταθερη κ αυστηρη σταση απεναντι του, οτι πρεπει να φροντισεις τον εαυτο σου κ το μωρο κ οτι αυτος θα ηταν καλο να κοιταξει τον εαυτο του. αστον να βιωσει τα αδιεξοδα του, κακως πηγες κ τον μαζεψες. (εκτος κ αν μιλαμε για περιπτωση να κινδυνευει η ζωη/σωμ. ακεραιοτητα καποιου)

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Veroniki_
> Επισης θεωρει οτι η διπολικη διαταραχη δεν ειναι ασθενεια αλλα χαρακτηριστικο ενος ανθρωπου και αν καταστελλεται με τη μη χρηση ουσιων αυτο ειναι λαθος γιατι γινεσαι ετσι κατι αλλο απο αυτο που πραγματικα εισαι για χαρη της κοινωνιας. Οκ, τοτε να παρουνε τα βουνα ολοι αυτοι οι ανθρωποι και να μην κανουν τιποτα γι\' αυτο.




πες του λοιπόν πως πριν επισκευτείτε ειδικό για το γάμο σας , να κάνετε το ίδιο με έναν ειδικό για τη δπολική.
να το θέσεις σαν όρο.
είναι δύσκολο να παραδεχτείς πως πάσχεις από μια ψυχική ασθένεια, το ξέρω.
εγώ έκανα έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο για να το παραδεχτώ.

μην ξεχνάς όμως πως αυτή η ασθένεια είναι δυσίατη.
πρέπει να ακολουθήσει φαρμακευτική αγωγή.
με το αλκοόλ και τις ουσίες απλά νομίζουμε πως θα νιώσουμε καλύτερα γι΄αυτό και καταφεύγουμε εκεί.
είναι σύμπτωμα της ασθένειας αυτό.

πάντως δεν μου δίνεις την αίσθηση πως έχεις καταλάβει κι εσύ πως πάσχει από μια σοβαρή ασθένεια.
συγγνώμη που στο λέω αυτό.

----------


## Veroniki

Δεν το δέχεται με τιποτα αυτο. Συμφωνω με αυτο που λες αλλα οι γιατροι πριν 2 χρονια μου ειχαν πει οτι δεν εχει τιποτα και οτι ολα προκαλουνται απο τις ουσιες. Να τους αμφισβητησω δηλαδη? Ευελπιστω απλα οτι πηγαινοντας σε εναν ειδικο και εξηγωντας την κατασταση, αυτην την προταση που κανεις εσυ θα την κανει ο ειδικος και τοτε ισως το δεχθει. Ειναι δυσκολο το ξερω αλλα απο καπου πρεπει να ξεκινησουμε. Ναι δεν εχω δεχθει οτι ειναι κατι πολυ σοβαρο αλλα γνωριζω οτι εχει την ταση να γινει πολυ σοβαρο. Αλλα θελω κι εναν ειδικο να εξηγησει την κατασταση, αφου τον δει και μιλησει μαζι του καθαρα και χωρις να του πει τι φαρμακα να παρει και να μην του εξηγησει τιποτα περισσοτερο και πως ακριβως πρεπει να αντιμετωπιστει.

----------


## arktos

ό,τι σου προτείναμε ήταν γιατί μας είπες πως πάσχει από διπολική.
ποιος σας είπε πως πάσχει αν όχι οι γιατροί ?

----------


## Veroniki

Οι γιατροι ειπαν τοτε οτι ο, τι του προκαλειται ειναι απο τη χρηση του μαυρου, αλλα του δωσανε φαρμακευτικη αγωγη για διπολικη διαταραχη (ρισπερνταλ, τριλεπταλ) που θελανε να του το συνεχισουν για 2 χρονια (και μαλιστα του ειπαν 2 πραγματα: 1. αν συνεχισει ετσι θα ειναι μεσα εξω στα νοσοκομεια και 2. ενα τσιγαρο που και που δε θα τον πειραξει, μονο που δε μενει ποτε στο ενα), απλα εκεινος τα εκοψε στον ενα χρονο. Απο τοτε περιστασιακα εκανε χασισι (αλλα λιγο και αραια) και επινε αλκοολ γενικα με μετρο, εκτος απο κατι φορες που επινε παραπανω, αλλα δεν παρανοουσε, απλα μεθουσε. Οταν ξεκινησε τον Αυγουστο να πινει σε καθημερινη βαση, τοτε ξαναρχισαν τα προβληματα. Τωρα ειναι 3-4 μερες που δεν πρεπει να εχει κανει και καπως εχει ηρεμησει, εξακολουθει ομως να ειναι σε υπερενταση. Αλκοολ πινει αλλα οχι βαρελια. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι οταν δεν πινει και εχει καιρο να πιει ειναι πιο ηρεμος και πιο σταθερος στη συμπεριφορα του. Λετε δηλαδη να μην εχει τιποτα και απλα του εδωσαν την αγωγη για να τον φερουν στα ισια του?

----------


## Veroniki

Η ζωη μου εχει γινει μια κολαση. Ειναι μια πανω μια κατω και δε λεει να καταλαβει τη σοβαροτητα της καταστασης μου. Στον γιατρο εχω πεισθει πια πως δεν προκειται να παει ποτε και ουτε φαρμακα θα παρει. Μου φωναζει για το καθε τι, ειναι παρα πολυ ευεξαπτος και συνεχως πιστευει οτι φταιω εγω αλλα μετα ναγνωριζει οτι δεν εφταιγα εγω αλλα ουτε κι εκεινος, αλλα η κακια στιγμη. Δε νομιζω οτι θα αλλα ξει τιποτα αλλα δεν ειμαι και σε κατασταση να παρω δραστικες αποφασεις αυτη την στιγμη. Του εξηγω οτι δεν πρεπει να περναω εντασεις κι αυτος το χαβα του. Πώς καλυπτομαι νομικα σε μια τετοια περιπτωση γιατι του λεω οτι δεν πρεπει να ειμαστε μαζι κι αυτος κολλαει εδω περα και με πρηζει συνεχεια μεχρι να μου βγαλει τελειως την ψυχη. Τη μια μ\' αγαπαει και μετα απο 2 λεπτα φωναζει και κατηγορει. Εχω αρχισει να πιστευω οτι το κανει τελειως συνειδητα. Δε βλεπω φως και τι να κανω. Εχω αρχισει να μην την παλευω. Δεν ξερω αν ρωταω βλακειες αλλα σαν κατι να μου λεει οτι πρεπει να βρεθει ενας τροπος να προστατευθω πλεον.

----------


## 3wtiko

veroniki καλημέρα,

δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να τον πείσεις να δει γιατρό ,την στιγμή που δεν αναγνωρίζει ότι τον χρειάζεται.

για να δει ότι τον χρειάζεται ,δυστυχώς ,δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος , θα πρέπει να 

του κοστίσει κάτι .

εδώ όμως εσύ ζητάς βοήθεια, και για σένα θα θελα να γράψω.

για κάποιο λόγο ,είτε γιατί τον αγαπάς είτε για ηθικούς λόγους , είτε για άλους δικούς σου 


δεν μπορεις να εγκαταλείψεις την ιδέα ότι δεν μπορείς να τον βοηθήσεις,

καταρχήν είναι ο πατερας του παιδιού σου , εις αεί, άρα θα χεις όλο τον καιρό μπροστά σου να 

του δειχνεις το ενδιαφέρον σου, για αυτό πιστεύω οτι για την ώρα θα πρέπει να κάνεις ανασυγκρότηση ,

να νοιαστείς λιγο για τον εαυτό σου και το μωρό σου (έγκυος?ή έχεις γεννήσει?)όπως 

και ναχει εσεις οι δυο τωρα πρέπει να πάρετε λίγο χρόνο και νοιάξιμο, 

αλλάκαλό θα ταν να επισκευτείς κάποιον ειδικό για καθοδήγηση,δεν μπορούμε να τα κάνουμε όλα μόνοι μας,

και αν όντως ο συντροφός σου έχει κάποια ψυχική νόσο μόνο ένας ειδικός μπορει να σε βοηθή

σει να δεις τι θα κάνεις απο δω και πέρα.

ανέφερες κάτι για νομική κάλυψη, τι εννοείς?

απειλείται η σωματική σου ακεραιότητα?

αν όχι καλύτερα να μην τον βάλεις εσυ σε μια διαδικασία τέτοια.

ζήτησε περισσότερο χρόνο σε απόσταση, για να σκεφτείς , να ηρεμήσεις, συζήτα μαζί του όσο μπορείς 
και πάρε χρόνο ,δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένη να πάρεις αποφάσεις ,και μάλιστα για μια σχέση που δεν είσαι σίγουρη πως είναι.

επίσης θα σου αναφέρω και κάτι ακόμα μηπως και δεις λίγο απο άλλη ματιά τον χρόνο,

ακόμα κι αν ο συντροφός σου πάει στον γιατρό ,τί πιστεύεις ότι θα ναι αμέσως καλά όπως εσυ θα τον θέλεις ,και όπως θα τον χρειάζεσαι?

έχω δει ότι σαυτά τα θέματα μαγικά ραβδάκια δεν υπάρχουν,

επειδή εσύ φαίνεται να ψάχνεις λύσεις ,εσύ θα γίνεις η μάγισσα!

εσύ θα βρείς τον τρόπο με το όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο κόστος για σένα ,για το παιδί σου,για

τον πατέρα του παιδιού σου να βρείτε ανακούφηση και να μην σας συνθλιψει ένα πρόβλημα.

προστατέψου ανθρώπινα και με ειρηνικά μέσα.

και δεν είναι τόσο κόλαση ,έχεις ένα παιδί, και είναι υπέροχο, μην σκεπάζεις αυτή την χαρά 

και μην δίνεις προτεραιότητα στη θλίψη!

είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα τα καταφέρεις,

----------


## Veroniki

Δεν εχω γεννησει ακομα, ειμαι στον ενατο. Ειλικρινα μολις μου εγραψες αυτα με πιασαν τα κλαματα. Οντως δεν μπορω πια μονη μου, χρειαζομαι βοηθεια για να ανταπεξελθω ή να εξελθω από αυτη την κατάσταση. Σ\' ευχαριστω παντως. Δε θελω να του κανω κακο, προσπαθω με νυχια και με δοντια να πηγαινω με τα νερα του, αλλα μερικες φορες αισθανομαι τετοια ψυχολογικη πιεση που φτανω σε ακραιες σκεψεις. Οχι δεν απειλειται η σωματικη μου ακεραιοτητα αμεσα δηλαδη απο καποια δικη του ενεργεια, αλλα και μονο η στεναχωρια και οι συγχισεις που εχω τραβηξει ολο αυτο το διαστημα με εχουν διαλυσει και φοβαμαι μηπως αυτο με χτυπησει και σωματικα. Οπου να \'ναι γενναω και φοβαμαι μηπως παθω καμια επιλοχεια καταθλιψη και τοτε χαιρετα μου τον πλατανο. Ηδη δεν αισθανομαι καλα. Μια πανω και αισιοδοξη και μια κατω κι ας μην εχει γινει κατι εκεινη την στιγμη. Εκει που καθομαι ξαφνικα κλαιω. Αισθανομαι και παρα πολυ κουρασμενη. Θελω το παιδακι μου να ειναι καλα τιποτα αλλο και ανησυχω παρα πολυ ειδικα τωρα στο τελος.

----------


## 3wtiko

Veroniki καλημέρα!

δεν ξέρω αν το ανέφερα παραπάνω ,αλλά αισθάνομαι την ανάγκη να σου γράφω ,

γιατι έχω ζήσει κάτι παρόμοιο,

σήμερα είμαι στα 40, και έχω ένα γιο στα 12,

η εγκυμοσύνη και η λοχεία ,είναι ευαίσθητες περιοδοι στη ζωή μας,

εκτός απο κάποιες αντικειμενικα δύσκολες καταστάσεις ,όπως η δικιά σου,

εγώ έκλεγα και με τις διαφημήσεις στην τηλεόραση,

δεν ερμηνεύονται όλα αυτά τα συναισθήματα απο τα δυσάρεστα γεγονότα που μπορει να ζεις ,

αλλά είναι και οι διάφορες αλλαγές στον οργανισμό μας που συμβαίνουν στην εγκυμοσύνη που εκδηλώνονται με τα πάνω και τα κάτω του συναισθήματος.

μη φορτώνεσαι με ενοχές αν βλάπτεις με αυτο τον τρόπο το έμβρυο,

γιατί απο την άλλη υπάρχει η αποδοχή και η αγάπη για τον ερχομό του και έτσι έρχεται ισοροπια.

μη φοβάσαι για την επιλόχια κατάθλιψη ,φυσικά και συμβαίνει σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, να 

φροντίσεις να έχεις ανθρώπους γύρω σου, ανθρώπους που να αποδέχονται την επιλογή σου

όχι αυτούς που έχουν επικρητική διάθεση.

ελπίζω να υπάρχει κάποιο τέτοιο άτομο κοντά σου, και μη διστάσεις να ζητήσεις βοήθεια, δεν 

γεννάμε κάθε μέρα, δεν μπορούμε να κατανοήσουμε το θαύμα αυτο της δημιουργίας και σε 

ότι δεν κατανοούμε ξεπηδά ο φόβος.

ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολα ,αλλά προσπάθησε ,και η φύση δεν θα σε αφήσει αβοήθητη,

είναι μαγικες οι στιγμές που θάχεις στην αγκαλιά σου το παιδάκι σου,

με τέτοια όμορφα συναισθήματα θα τραφείς και θα αντέξεις!

σίγουρα αυτή την περίοδο δεν θα ταν ίσως πολύ ευχάριστο να ανοίξεις το κεφάλαιο με κάποιον ειδικό για το θέμα με τον συντροφό σου,

για αυτό και επέμενα στο αν είσαι έγκυος,

κατα την γνώμη μου αυτη την στιγμή χρειάζεσαι υποστήριξη μόνο ,

δεν είναι ώρα πιστευω να δεις τα γιατί?

τωρα προέχει να δεις το πως θα πορευτείς καλύτερα με αυτά που ήδη είναι τετελεσμένα,

εκει που θα γεννησεις -συνηθως τα μεγάλα μαιευτήρια έχουν-ζήτησε να δεις τον ψυχολογο 

τους και μην φοβηθείς να εκθέσεις τα προβλήματα σου και τις ανησυχίες σου,

ελπίζοντας ότι θα βρεις ευαισθητοποιημένους ανθρώπους ,όλο και κάτι χρήσιμο θα αποκομοίσεις για τα πρακτικά και συναισθηματικά προβληματάκια.

όταν με το καλο γεννησεις κι αφου τακτοποιηθουν καποια πράγματα που εσύ θα κρίνεις ,

πότε θα σαι έτοιμη ,τότε κοιτάς και πιο βαθιά το θέμα με την επιλογη του συντρόφου και τι θα κάνεις μαζί του

δεν χρειάζεται να τα λύσεις όλα τωρα με την κοιλιά στο στόμα.

αν θέλει με κάποιο τρόπο να βρίσκεται κοντά στον ερχομο του παιδιου ,καλο θα ταν για να 

είναι ήσυχη η συνειδησή σου σύμφωνα με το ενοχικο κομμάτι που σε ταλανίζει στο αν δεν τον βοηθάς και φταίς

άστον να ναι κοντά , ζητησέ του όμως να ναι ευγενικός έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτός είναι οπατερας και με ότι διαθέτει θα παίξει αυτό τον ρόλο.

άσε στην άκρη το τι θα θελες και το πως, 

μπορείς να ελένξεις μόνο την δικιά σου συμπεριφορά και κανενός άλλου, και όσο πιο 

συγκεντρωμένη είσαι σαυτό τόσο καλύτερα θα παίζεις και συ το ρόλο σου

με ηρεμία θα του ζητησεις να σεβαστεί το γεγονος της γέννησης του παιδιού σας,

και να επιτρέψει σε σας και τον εαυτό του να απολαυσεται με τις λιγότερες στενοχώριες αυτο το γεγονός,

νομίζω τις λέξεις ρεζίλι, μεθυσμένος ,και άλλα τέτοια δεν πρέπει να της βάλεις στην κουβέντα σας

εφόσον δεν μένεται μαζί ,τον χρόνο αυτό που θα διαθέσει ζητησέ του να τον χειριστεί με 

σεβασμό και αγάπη και όχι απειλές γιατί έτσι κοιτόντας το δέντρο χάνουμε το δάσος!

επίσης μη μπλέκεις το μυαλό σου με υποθετικά μελλοντικά σενάρια, που συνήθως δεν έχουν τίποτα θετικο,

η πραγματικότητα δεν έχει καμιά σχέση μαυτά που θα κλειθούμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε ,για αυτό μη προδιαθέτεις τον εαυτό σου με άσχημες σκέψεις.

καλιέργησε καλές σκέψεις ,ναι ! θαχεις μια καλή γέννα ένα μικρό αγγελούδι στην αγκαλιά σου,

θα δεις έσύ το πρώτο του χαμόγελο και θα το αγαπάς πολύ, τόσα καλά θα σου ρθουν απο τις ρόζ πατουσίτσες....

θα ξενυχτάς και λίγο αλλα δεν είναι τίποτα αυτά τα ξενύχτια ,θαναι χρόνος μόνο παραπάνω 

που θα τον έχανες στον ύπνο, ενώ τώρα θα τον δίνεις για να μεγαλώσεις έναν άνθρωπο και πιστεψέ με δεν είναι πολλα αυτα που κάνουμε στη ζωή και είναι τόσο θαυμαστά όσο η δημιουργια μιας καινούργιας ζωής!

ετοίμασε το βαλιτσάκι σου με χαρά γιατί όλα καλά θα ναι!

πρόσφερε στον εαυτό σου καλή συντροφιά, με ήσυχη μουσική, ωραίες εικόνες ανθισμένα λουλούδια, πραγματα που να χουν φρεσκάδα και γλυκητητα να σου γεννούν όμορφα συναισθήματα 

καιμείνε και αναπαύσου μέσα στην ομορφιά για λίγο.

σε χαιρετώ βερονίκι


θα μαι εδώ με την διαθεση να κάνουμε παρέα δυκτιακά.

----------


## Veroniki

Σ\' ευχαριστω για την ενθαρρυνση πραγματικα τη χρειαζομαι γιατι ειμαι στο τσακ να σαλταρω. Η πληροφορια περι ψυχολογου στο νοσοκομειο ειναι ιδιαιτερα χρησιμη. Το θεμα ειναι οτι η κατσταση μου γινεται ακομα πιο δυσκολη γιατι ο αντρας μου μενει μαζι μου παροτι προσπαθω να του εξηγησω οτι η παρουσια του αυτη την στιγμη δε μου κανει καλο. Κανει καποιες δουλειες που του λεω αλλα σα να ρεταρει μου φαινεται. Πηγε 3 φορες εχθες εξω για να μου παρει τα σωστα πραγματα. Το απογευμα ακουσαμε μουσικη μαζι και συζητησαμε. Του ειπα οτι δεν εχω παρει καμια αποφαση και οτι δε νιωθω ασφαλεια μαζι του, ενω παραλληλα μου λειπουν οι γονεις μου και στεναχωριεμαι ειδικα με τη μαμα μου γιατι εχουμε τσακωθει πολυ ασχημα λογω της καταστασης με τον αντρα μου, Αν διαβασεις πιο πανω την ειχε βρισει πολυ ασχημα πριν απο λιγο καιρο. Ο αντρας μου ειπε να ακολουθησω την καρδια μου κι αν δε νιωθω ασφαλεια μαζι του να μεινω με τους γονεις μου. Εκεινος παντως υποστηριζει οτι θα φυγει απο την Αθηνα γιατι οσο μενει εδω τρελαινεται. Μετα πηγα βολτα με μια φιλη μου γιατι ο γιατρος μου ειπε να περπαταω. Οταν γυρισα ακουγε ακομα μουσικη και μετα πηρε το αμαξι μου και ελειπε ολο το βραδυ. Τον πηρα πανωαπο 10 φορες τηλεφωνο γιατι ανησυχησα, αλλα δεν απαντησε. Γυρισε στις 7 το πρωι σα να μην τρεχει τιποτα και μου ειπε οτι δεν το ακουγε. Δηλαδη αν παθαινα κατι? Του ειπα οτι αισθανομαι οτι με δουλευει και μου ειπε οτι θα προσεχει. Μετα αρχισε να απαγγελλει δυνατα στην αυλη τον εθνικο υμνο, διαβαζοντας απο τον υπολογιστη κι ενω τον παρακαλεσα να μιλαει πιο σιγα δεν το εκανε. Του κατεβασα το γενικο, με εβρισε και μετα πηρε τη θεια του τηλεφωνο και ακομα μιλανε. *Υφισταμαι ψυχολογικη κακοποιηση ή μου φαινεται και τι μπορω να κανω γι\' αυτο?*

----------


## Phoenix.S

Βασικα να σε ρωτησω κατι?

----------


## 3wtiko

Veroniki κουράγιο, μην απελπίζεσαι, 

Ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο, μα δεν έχω άλλες λέξεις.

Αντιλαμβάνομαι για τι καταστάσεις μιλάς, κάνε κουράγιο ,σιγά σιγά θα τα καταφέρεις 

Θα οργανωθεις και θα μπορέσεις να ορθοποδήσεις,

Αυτή την στιγμή χρειάζεσαι έναν άνθρωπο να νοιάζεται για σένα και για την εγκυμοσύνη,

Φαίνεται από την συμπεριφορά του συντρόφου σου ,ότι δεν μπορεί να σε στηρίξει σαυτό τωρα 

Αν χρειάζεται να απομακρυνθεί για κάποιο διάστημα , τη στιγμή που τόχεις εξαντλήσει το θέμα συμπαράστασης και βρίσκεσαι στο στάδιο να επιβιώσεις σαυτό το χάος,

Μη διστάσεις ,κάντο! Προστατέψου, το να μείνεται λίγο σε μια απόσταση δεν είναι κακό,

Θα σου δώσει λιγο χρόνο και χώρο που έχεις ανάγκη να αναπνεύσεις.

Με τη μητέρα σου αν είναι μια σχέση αγάπης και σεβασμού καλό θα ταν να σου συμπαρασταθεί τώρα,

Τώρα που την έχεις ανάγκη.

Είναι τόσο θυμωμένη με τον τσακομό?

Μπορεί γιατί θα πληγώθηκε αλλά νομίζω ότι θα το ξεπεράσει και για την ώρα μην τους εκθέτεις

Όλα τα δρώμενα με το νι και με το σίγμα γιατί μπορεί να μην είναι έτοιμοι (οι γονεις)

Να τα αντιμετωπίσουν με ήπιο τρόπο.(εσύ έχεις τους δικούς σου λόγους για να άνέχεσαι ,οι

γονείς σου μάλλον δεν έχουν τους ίδιους λόγους για να ανεχτουν δυσάρεστες καταστάσεις)

Βάλε όρια στον αγαπημένο σου και την συμπεριφορά του κατεπέκταση,

Για να μπορέσεις να ανακάμψεις λίγο.

Μην φοβάσαι να πεις :είμαι αδύναμη και δεν μπορώ να τα αντέξω όλα!

Είμαι άνθρωπος και ναι έκανα λάθος, δεν χρειάζεται να το πληρώσω μια ζωή!

Μην ξενυχτάς για να σαι ο φύλακας άγγελος κανενός,

δεν μπορείς να σώσεις κανέναν, παρά μόνο τον εαυτό σου και αυτό με δυσκολία 

τόχω ξαναπεί αυτό.

Θα χρειαστείς όλες τις σωματικές και ψυχικές σου δυνάμεις τώρα που θα χεις το μωρό,

Και μερικές φορές θα δεις ότι θα εξαντλήσε και δεν θα χουν τελειώσει οι υποχρεώσεις σου!

Δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς θα μπορούσα να σε βοηθήσω και πρακτικά σαυτή την περισταση,

Αν έχεις κάποια σκέψη γραψε ένα υ2υ μήνυμα, 

Σε σκέφτομαι θετικά ,λίγη νοητή παρέα ,δεν είναι και άσχημα , 

Στην πραγματικότητα ερχόμαστε στη γή και πουθενά δεν υπάρχει ασφάλεια,

Για αυτό και από αυτή την αδυναμία μας οι ασφαλιστικές είναι οι πιο κερδοφόρες επιχειρήσεις.

Το να αραδιάζω κι άλλες κουβέντες μη νομίζεις ότι είναι και τίποτα το σπουδαίο,

Εχω πάρει υποστήριξη και αγάπη από ανθρώπους και το να σου γράψω είναι το ελάχιστο 

Σαυτό που μου έχει προσφερθεί.

Μη διστάζεις και συ να δέχεσαι βοήθεια και περισσότερο από ανθρώπους που έχεις κοντά σου,

Γιατί οι διαδυκτιακές σχέσεις δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι μπορούν να καλύψουν αρκετά τις ανάγκες μας,

(Δες και τον συντροφό σου που οδηγείται που δεν θελει να δει τις ανάγκες του και δεν δέχεται βοήθεια).

σήμερα βρέχει , κοιτάζω τις ροδοδάφνες έξω που είναι ανθισμένες άλλοτε συγογέρνουν τα ΄

ανθη προς τη γη απο την ορμή του νερού και άλλοτε όταν δεν έχει ορμή παίζουν τα 

ροδοπέταλα με τις σταγόνες....., μα το φυτό πιο δυναμωμένο αύριο πιο φρέσκο θα δωθεί στα μάτια μου ,

να εκπληρώνει τον ρόλο του , παραδωμένο στο παιχνίδι της δημιουργίας.

τα λέμε...

----------


## 3wtiko

υ.γ δεν ξέρω για πιο λόγο δεν εμφανίζονταν όλες οι σελίδες του θεματός σου,

ίσως το σήμα του ιντερνετ μου να μην είναι επαρκές ,

γιαυτό και και δεν είχα διαβάσει όλα τα πόστ,

σόρυ για την διαδικασία που σέβαλα να επαναλαμβάνεις κάποιες πληροφορίες.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Veroniki_
> Μετα αρχισε να απαγγελλει δυνατα στην αυλη τον εθνικο υμνο, διαβαζοντας απο τον υπολογιστη κι ενω τον παρακαλεσα να μιλαει πιο σιγα δεν το εκανε. Του κατεβασα το γενικο, με εβρισε και μετα πηρε τη θεια του τηλεφωνο και ακομα μιλανε. *Υφισταμαι ψυχολογικη κακοποιηση ή μου φαινεται και τι μπορω να κανω γι\' αυτο?*


βερονίκη, τί άλλο περιμένεις να δεις για να πειστείς πως πρέπει να νοσηλευτεί?
σίγουρα υπάρχουν και πολύ χειρότερα πράγματα για να κάνει.

κινήσου όπως σου είπαμε και παραπάνω.
επισκέψου τουλάχιστον εσύ ένα ειδικό και άκουσε τη γνώμη του.
είναι απαραίτητο να κινητοποιηθείς.
μαζί με αυτόν κάνεις κακό και σε σένα.
αφού το βλέπεις...

----------


## RainAndWind

Η ζωή σου είναι κόλαση.Περιμένεις ένα παιδί.Eσύ μπορείς να επιλέγεις όσο θέλεις να ζεις σε οποιαδήποτε κόλαση γουστάρεις και αντέχεις.Το παιδί σου όμως δεν έχει επιλογή.Θα ζει στην κόλαση που επιλέγουν άλλοι γι αυτό.Θα υποστεί να ζει κάτω από συνθήκες που άλλοι του επιβάλλουν-γιατί,γιατί,γιατί.

Και γιατί ακριβώς αυτά τα γιατί μεθαύριο θα έχουν νόημα όταν θα καλείστε να απολογηθείτε γι αυτά;;;Θα έρθει η στιγμή να σας ρωτηθούν και τότε δεν θα ξεπλένεται το βάσανο από οποιεσδήποτε δικαιολογίες.Κάνε ό,τι πρέπει να κάνεις για το παιδί σου.Αν θέλει να αλλάξει,καλώς.Αν δε θέλει,ίσως να πρέπει να αποδεχτείς τη δική σου ευθύνη απέναντι στη ζωή που θα φέρεις στον κόσμο.

----------


## Veroniki

Σημερα μπηκε στο νοσοκομειο. Τον πηγαν οι συναδελφοι του. Εμας δε μας ακουγε. Τουλαχιστον ετσι εκανε εκουσια νοσηλεια κι ετσι δε χρειαστηκε εισαγγελικη παρεμβαση. Η κατασταση ειχε φτασει στο απροχωρητο. Ή κατι θα παθαινε ή κατι θα πάθαινα εγω. Ειναι πολυ μπερδεμενος λενε οι γιατροι. Δεν ξερω πού θα μας βγαλει. Ο Θεός βοηθός. Ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να συνειδητοποιήσει το προβλημα του και να το αντιμετωπισει σοβαρα και οχι με δικες του πρωτοβουλιες οπως μεχρι τωρα. Ελπιζω να καταφερω να γεννησω ηρεμα. Σας ευχαριστω ολους για ολες τις συμβουλες. Θα ενημερωνω με νεα.

----------


## ICare

Σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα για εσενα κ το μωρο σου.ειμαι νεα εδω.ενημερωνομαι κ προσπαθω να μαθω.περασα ακριβως τα ιδια με εσενα.μονο που εγω δεν ειμαι παντρεμενη.ειχα σχεση ομως με καποιονπου εχει οριακη καταθλιψη.δηλ.ακομα εχω.και χρηστης ουσιων κ αλκοολ.συζουσαμε για 6 μηνες κ ηταν κολαση.κατεληξα στο νοσοκομειο με κριση πανικου, που ακομα προσπαθω να ξεπερασω, απο το ανχος κ τη στεναχωρια.τωρα νοσηλευεται εδω κ ενα μηνα.ειναι καλυτερα κ σταθερος. αλλα εγω ειμαι πολυ φοβισμενη.τον αγαπαω πολυ αλλα δεν ξερω ποσο μπορω να αντεξω.θα το παλεψω ομως γιατι ελπιζωτο μονο που εχω να σου πω ειναι να *σε* προσεχεις...

----------


## Veroniki

Στις τοξικολογικες βγηκε θετικος και σε κοκα. Γι\' αυτο και τετοια ενταση και δεν κοιμοταν ποτε. Το χειροτερο ειναι οτι ποτε δε φανταζομουν οτι ειναι και χρηστης κοκαινης. Του ειχαν ξαναβρει στα ουρα κοκα αλλα ειχε πει οτι καποιος του το εκανε επιτηδες και αυτος δεν το πηρε ειδηση. Δε νομιζω να το πει και τωρα. Οπως και να \'χει απογοητευτηκα παρα πολυ. Οι γιατροι με ρωτανε αν θελω να ειναι μαζι μου στον τοκετο γιατι αυτος θελει, αλλα δε νομιζω να ειναι καλη ιδεα ουτε γι\' αυτον ουτε για μενα. Εδω ο γυναικολογος μου και μου το συζητησε εχθες γιατι τον εχει καταλαβει και το σκεφτεται να ειναι κι εκεινος στον τοκετο. Icare σ\' ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια. Αν θες τη γνωμη μου αν δεν αποδεχεται οτι εχει προβλημα και δεν αποδεικνυει εμπρακτα οτι το πολεμαει, φυγε μακρια πριν δεθεις κι αλλο. Θα σου στοιχισει παρα πολυ και η ζωη ειναι πολυ μικρη για να \'ναι θλιβερη.

----------


## arktos

ο χειρότερος συνδυασμός για τη διπολική είναι να κάνεις χρήση κόκας.
ο γιατρός μου μού είχε πει χαρακτηριστικά πως σε αυτή την περίπτωση η ηρωίνη σου κάνει λιγότερο κακό!

----------


## Veroniki

Αστα χεστα καλυτερα! Το θεμα ειναι οτι αν δεν καταλαβει τι ακριβως του συμβαινει θα αποκλειστει απ\' ολους και στο τελος θα μεινει μονος του. Ειτε ειναι διπολικη διαταραχη, ειτε διπλη διαγνωση, ειτε ψυχωση σχιζοφρενικου τυπου ο ανθρωπος αυτος χρειαζεται απεξαρτηση και ψυχοθεραπεια μαζι με ο,τι αλλη θεραπεια του δωσουν οι γιατροι, πραγματα που για να γινουν χρειαζονται τη δικη του συγκαταθεση και συνειδητοποιηση του προβληματος του και πανω απ\' ολα χρονο. Δεν του λεμε τιποτα ακομα για να ξενερωσει λιγο κατ\' αρχην, αλλα ειναι ακομα στον κοσμο του. Του φταινε οι γονεις μου, θελει λεει να ειναι στον τοκετο, μου δινει συμβουλες και οδηγιες απο το τηλεφωνο και γενικα περι ανεμων και υδατων σα να κρυωσε με γριπουλα και γι\' αυτο ειναι στο νοσοσκομειο. Και το ξυλο που εφαγε κατω στην Αθηνα μου εβαλε την ιδεα η γιατρος μηπως ηταν κανενα νταραβερι με ναρκωτικα. Μαλιστα εκεινη τη μερα εχασε και τη βερα του (ετσι ειπε). Μηπως την εδωσε για να παρει καμια ουσια και εκει εγινε ο καβγας, αλλα πού να τον ψαρεψεις να σου πει την αληθεια που σε καθεναν λεει και μια αλλη ιστορια.

----------


## arktos

βερονίκη, οι γιατροί είναι αυτοί που θα τον ενημερώσουν για την κατάσταση του.
και εσύ βέβαια αφού έχεις μάθει για την διάγνωση του, είναι απαραίτητο να του θυμίζεις την αγωγή του.
αν του συστήσουν κάποια βέβαια.

για να παρευρευθεί στον τοκετό σου δεν θα το σύστηνα.
η θέση του είναι στο νοσοκομείο.
σε αυτό που νοσηλεύεται αυτός!

----------


## Veroniki

Εμενα αυτο που με ανησυχει περισσοτερο απ\' ολα ειναι αν θα αποδεχθει ποτε το προβλημα του και το κατα ποσο σοβαρο ειναι να αντιμετωπιστει για τη μετεπειτα ζωη του. Με τον εναν ή τον αλλο τροπο θα επηρεαστουν αρκετες ζωες απο το τι θα κανει και πως θα σκεφτει τελικα. Και την αλλη φορα του θυμισα την αγωγη του και δεν ακουσε. Και τωρα ελεγε στον αδερφο του οτι εγω στρεφω την ψυχιατρο εναντιον του λεγοντας οτι αυτος εχει το προβλημα και οχι εγω. Και οτι φταιω γενικα εγω και οχι οι ουσιες. Να μου πεις ειναι ακομα πολυ νωρις και επισης λεει γενικως ασυναρτησιες του στυλ, μια λεει σ\' εμενα οτι μ\' αγαπαει και μετα στον αδερφο του λεει οτι δεν πιστευει οτι το παιδι ειναι δικο του και οτι θα ζητησει τεστ DNA και οτι δε θελει να ειναι στη γεννα, ενω το πρωι ελεγε οτι θελει να ειναι στη γεννα. Μαλλον ουτε αυτος δεν ξερει τι σκεφτεται. Αυτο που δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα ειναι ποσον καιρο κατα μεσο ορο νοσηλειας απαιτειται σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις. Επισης δε μου εχει διευκρινισθει απο τους γιατρους πώς πρεπει να τον αντιμετωπιζω και αν συνιστουν να τον δω. Μαζι τους μιλαω μονο στο τηλεφωνο προς το παρον, αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι οπου να \'ναι γενναω και μετα ξεχαστε με. Επισης ποσο σωστο ειναι να εχει κινητο επανω του και να παιρνει τηλεφωνα οπου να \'ναι και να λεει ο,τι του κατεβει στο κεφαλι.

----------


## 3wtiko

Veroniki καλημέρα, ευχομαι με τη καρδιά μου να χεις καλές μέρες!

Δύσκολα όλα όσα μοιράζεσαι, 

Και η δική σου θέση και του άνθρώπου σου.

Κάνε όμως υπομονή, και δείξε κατανόηση και στον εαυτό σου και σε εκείνον.

Αφου ήρθαν έτσι τα πράγματα ,γυρισμό δεν έχουν,

Φρόντισε να χεις καλές συνθήκες για την γέννα σου και ασε τον γιατρό σου να κάνει την δουλειά του, κάτι θα ξέρει,

Κράτα ανθρώπους κοντά σου για να σε στηρίξουν, μη μεινεις μόνη!

Αν ο κουνιάδος σου μπορει να χειριστει καλύτερα την κατασταση στην ψ.κλινικη ας το κάνει,

Χρειάζεσαι ανθρώπους και χρειάζεται και ο ανθρωπός σου.

Το κινητό του γιατί να μην τοχει, εκει που είναι χρειάζεται επικοινωνια, άνθρωπος είναι.

Τωρα γι αυτά που σου λέει στα τηλεφωνήματα ,δείξε κατανόηση,

Μάλλον είσαι σε λιγότερη δύσκολη θέση ,δεν νομίζω ότι θέλει να σε πληγωνει,

Δεν έχει τον έλεχγο της σκέψης του άρα και ούτε των λόγων του,

Πάνω στην προσπάθεια να διαχειριστει την καταστασή του ,κάνει και έκανε ότι μπορει,

Δείξε κατανόηση δεν βάλετε εναντιον σου ,μείνε χωρίς ενοχές και αστον χωρίς ενοχές να 

Αντιμετωπίσει τον εγκλισμό του και την ασθενειά του.

Συμβουλέψου τους γιατρούς του και μη φοβάσαι,

Ρωτα τους αν βρισκουν χρησιμο να πας εκει με την κοιλιά στο στόμα ή μήπως μπορούν να δειξουν κατανόηση για το ιδιέτερο της καταστασης σου να μείνεις σε απόσταση από την 

Σκληρότητα μιας ψ.κλινικης.

Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία βρες χρόνο να αναζητησεις έναν ειδικο να σε στηρίξει 

Γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι το θέμα σου τελειώνει εδώ, 

Χρειάζεσαι υποστηριξη και βοήθεια, αν υπάρχει τέτοια υποδομή από την κλινικη που νοσηλευεται 
Ο συντροφός σου θα ταν ιδανικο να ακολουθηθει μια κοινή γραμμη για τα κοινά σας θέματα

Εφόσον υπάρχει το παιδί,

Αν δεν υπάρχει υποδομή πρέπει να δεις τι σου συστήνουν ίσως ο γιατρός του ή η ψυχολόγος που θα ναι εκει.

Και αν τιποτα απολα αυτά δεν βρεις ,θα πρέπει μόνη σου να αναζητησεις κάποιον ειδικο να σε βοηθησει.

Μην βιαστεις να πάρεις αποφάσεις, σιγά σιγα , καμια φορα ο χρόνος από μόνος του δίνει τις λύσεις,

Άλλωστε πρώτα πρεπει να αντιμετωπίσεις αυτά που είναι μπροστά σου, την γέννα, την φροντιδα σου και την φροντιδα του παιδιου,

Που εξαρτιόνται αποκλειστικά από εσένα, και ύστερα όλα ταλλα,

Αυτά τα θέματα παίρνουν πολύ χρόνο ,μην βιαζεσαι,

Μαζεψε τις δυνάμεις σου, απενοχοποιήσου και μην ενοχοποιείς και κανέναν άλλον,

Ούτε αυτος φταίει που είναι άρρωστος ,ούτε εσύ που τον αγάπησες,

Μεγάλωσε την καρδιά σου , και μην απελπίζεσαι,

Η φύση σου έμπιστευτηκε την μητρότητα και είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα βρεις το κουράγιο να τα αντιμετωπίσεις όλα με αγάπη.

Σου εύχομαι και πάλι δύναμη, και να σου δίνετε καλοσύνη για να δυναμώνεις.
Καλημέρα

----------


## Veroniki

Σ\' ευχαριστω για τις ευχες, πραγματικα χρειαζομαι συμπαρσταση και καθε καλος λογος μου δινει πολλη δυναμη για να συνεχισω. Δε θελω να τον φορτωσω με ενοχες αλλα δεν εκανε τιποτα για να διαχειριστει την κατασταση του. Εξαλλου το προβλημα με τις ουσιες ειναι χρονιο και θα επρεπε να εχει κατσει να σκεφτει σε περιοδους που ηταν καλα τι ακριβως φταιει και οχι να τα ριχνει μια ζωη στους αλλους. Και δεν μπορω να δεχθω οτι δεν ειχε ποτε τη λογικη να το σκεφτει αυτο, γιατι ειναι πανεξυπνος και πολλες φορες εχει δωσει πολυ σωστες λυσεις σε προβληματα αλλων. Ειναι τοσο μακρια απο την πραγματικοτητα η σκεψη του αυτη την στιγμη, που δεν ξερω ανα υπαρχει ελπιδα οτι θα επανελθει ποτε και πώς αυτος ο ανθρωπος θα μπορεσει να ειναι στηλοβατης για την οικογενεια του αν δεν αντιμετωπισει καταφατσα τα λαθη που εκανε και να βρει τον τροπο να μην τα ξανακανει? Το ξερω οτι ειναι πολυ νωρις για να παρω αποφασεις, αλλα οπως ειπα και πριν εχω αρχισει να χανω τις ελπιδες μου οτι θα επιστρεψει ποτε και οτι θα μπορεσουμε να εχουμε μια κανονικη οικογενεια οπου θα υπαρχει εμπιστοσυνη και συνεννοηση.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Veroniki_
> Εξαλλου το προβλημα με τις ουσιες ειναι χρονιο και θα επρεπε να εχει κατσει να σκεφτει σε περιοδους που ηταν καλα τι ακριβως φταιει και οχι να τα ριχνει μια ζωη στους αλλους. Και δεν μπορω να δεχθω οτι δεν ειχε ποτε τη λογικη να το σκεφτει αυτο, γιατι ειναι πανεξυπνος και πολλες φορες εχει δωσει πολυ σωστες λυσεις σε προβληματα αλλων. Ειναι τοσο μακρια απο την πραγματικοτητα η σκεψη του αυτη την στιγμη, που δεν ξερω ανα υπαρχει ελπιδα οτι θα επανελθει ποτε και πώς αυτος ο ανθρωπος θα μπορεσει να ειναι στηλοβατης για την οικογενεια του αν δεν αντιμετωπισει καταφατσα τα λαθη που εκανε και να βρει τον τροπο να μην τα ξανακανει?


Veroniki παρακολουθώ το θέμα σου κι ας μην έχω γράψει κάτι ως τώρα.
Το πρώτο που θέλω να σου πω είναι πως είναι συγκινητικό το ενδιαφέρον σου για τον σύντροφό σου παρόλη την δύσκολη-ευαίσθητη φάση που είσαι κι εσύ.Στο παραπέντε της γέννας που τόση ανάγκη για ηρεμία και υποστήριξη έχεις...
Δείχνεις ιδιαίτερη ανθρωπιά και δοτικότητα  :Smile: 
Καθώς και δύναμη.

Τώρα όσον αφορά το παραπάνω που έκανα quote,ξέρεις δεν είναι θέμα ευστροφίας να συνειδητοποιήσει το πρόβλημά του.
Είναι σύμπτωμα του εθισμού να μην συνειδητοποιεί τι γίνεται...κι όταν το αντιληφθεί έχει κάνει το μεγαλύτερο βήμα.Όμοια και για την ασθένεια.Συνήθως σ\'αυτές τις περιπτώσεις χρειάζεται ένας \'πάτος\' για να ταρακουνηθεί ο πάσχων(είτε εξαρτημένος,είτε διπολικός)και άλλες φορές χρειάζεται και ένα χέρι να τον σείρει αναγκαστικά να δει απ\'την άλλη.
Πιστεύω εκεί που βρίσκεται τώρα και με θεραπεία ίσως-ελπίζω να μπορέσει με το χρόνο...(αφού αρχίσει να δουλεύει η θεραπεία),να αρχίσει να συνειδητοποιεί την πραγματικότητα.

Το ότι απομακρύνθηκες από κοντά του ήταν προς όφελός του(και δικό σου βέβαια),όσο σκληρό κι αν ακούγεται...χρειάζεται να αντιληφθεί και να επεξεργαστεί πως έγινε η ζωή του και ψάχνοντας τα γιατί κάποια στιγμή δε μπορεί να τα ρίχνει όλα στους άλλους...
Αλλά αν πάσχει όντως από διπολική η θεραπεία είναι απαραίτητη για να το αντιληφθεί.
Νομίζω πως τα πράγματα αρχίζουν να παίρνουν το δρόμο τους με την εισαγωγή.
Είναι νωρίς,περίμενε ...να δουλέψει η θεραπεία...

Εύχομαι πραγματικά να πάνε όλα καλά και πάνω από όλα με το καλό να φέρεις το μωράκι σας στη ζωή  :Smile:

----------


## 3wtiko

veroniki άσε όσο μπορείς τα κακά του παρελθόντος,

στη ζωή υπάρχουν διαφορα θέματα κυρίως υγείας που μπορούν να σταθούν εμπόδια να υπηρετήσουμε τους ρόλους μας.

διαφύλλαξε όσο μπορεις την δικιά σου υγεία , για να μην απλώνεται σε όλους τους τομείς 

η δυσάρεστη κατάσταση.

ότι αντέχεις μπορείς να κάνεις ,τίποτα περισσότερο, μέτρα και κάνε οικονομία δυνάμεων,


στηλοβάτης είσαι εσύ τωρα , σε σένα δώθηκε αυτό, ότι αντέχεις ,ότι δεν μπορείς ,άστο,

δεν υπάρχουν για όλα λύσεις που πρέπει να δωθουν μόνο απο εσένα, κάνε αυτά που μπορεις!


φρόντισε τον εαυτό σου ,δωστου ξεκούραση, ωραιες εικόνες ,Ησυχία, καλή συντροφιά που θα σε βοηθήσει να αυξήσεις την δυναμή σου.

μην παραβλέψεις την ενδοσκοπησή σου και την εξελιξή σου με έναν ειδικό,

εγώ έχω πάρει τέτοια βοήθεια και για αυτο στο προτείνω,

μπορεί να μην λειτούργησαν όλα απο την πρώτη στιγμή, γιατί και γω θαυματα προσδοκούσα,

αλλά τώρα που καρπώνομαι τα ωφέλη, είδα οτι γίνονται θαυματα αλλά θέλουν το χρόνο τους 

και την ειληκρινή προσπάθεια μας.

ανέλαβε την ευθύνη του εαυτού σου και την φροντίδα του παιδιού σου,

όλα καλά θα πάνε!!

----------


## Arsi

Συμφωνώ με το ξωτικό...

----------


## Veroniki

Παιδια, αυτο εχω σκοπο να κανω. Σιγουρα θα επισκεφθω καποιον ειδικο, ισως και απο τον ιδιο χωρο που ειναι ο αντρας μου ωστε να εχει μια συνολικη εικονα του τι ακριβως συμβαινει. Βρισκομαι σε επαφη με την ψυχιατρο που τον παρακολουθει και θα ζητησω να με βοηθηχει ή αν δεν μπορει η ιδια να με παραπεμψει σε καποιον για να πανε ολα καλα, γιατι επεται και λοχεια και δε με παιρνει για αλλα ρισκα με την ψυχολογια μου. Οι συμβουλες σας ειναι σωστες, πολυ σωστες και με βοηθανε κυριως επειδη φευγουν οι παραλογες ενοχες που καπου καπου με πιανουν, οτι δηλαδη μηπως δεν εκανα κατι αρκετο για εκεινον ή μηπως με τη συμπεριφορα μου επιδεινωσα την κατασταση του. Αλλα μαλλον εχετε δικιο. Καπου καπου χρειαζεται ενας γερος πατος για να ξυπνησει κανεις και να καταλαβει τα λαθη του. Ευτυχως που συνερχομαι σιγα σιγα απο κατι τετοιες αρρωστημενες σκεψεις. Εχω πολλα να κανω για μενα και το παιδι και θελω να παραμεινω αισιοδοξη κι ενθουσιωδης, οπως αλλωστε ειναι η φυση μου. Θα ενημερωνω με νεα αλλα να ξερετε με βοηθαει πολυ η συμπαρσταση σας. Πραγματικα παρα πολυ.

----------


## arktos

οι γιατροί έχουν κάνει διάγνωση τελικά?
από τί ακιβώς πάσχει?

----------


## Veroniki

Προς το παρον περιμενουν να δρασουν τα φαρμακα και να περασει η επηρεια των ναρκωτικων. Θα ερθουν λεει και σε συνεννοηση με τους προηγουμενους γιατρους για να δουν τι συμβαινει. Εν τω μεταξυ ομως εγω ακουω ο,τι να \'ναι απ\' αυτον. Τωρα θελει να παρουμε διαζυγιο (γιατι εγω λεει το ζητησα ενω αυτος το ζητησε πρωτος σε εναν καυγα μας) και το παιδι να παρει το δικο μου επιθετο για ψυχολογικους λογους, ενω τα επομενα παιδια που θα κανουμε αν ειναι αγορια θα παρουν το δικο του επιθετο και μετα μου στελνει μηνυμα και θελει να μαθει πώς αισθανομαι ψυχολογικα. Πριν μου ελεγε οτι θα ηταν πολυ ευκολο γι\' αυτον να παρει την επιμελεια του παιδιου αλλα δε θα το κανει και γενικα αλλα λεει η γιαγια μου αλλα ακουν τ\' αυτια μου. Μερικες φορες νομιζω οτι το κανει επιτηδες για να μου σπασει τελειως τα νευρα. Ειλικρινα δεν ξερω τι να του πω, τι να του απαντησω που ειλικρινα μου \'ρχεται να μην ξανασηκωσω το τηλεφωνο μερικες φορες και να ησυχασει το κεφαλι μου. Τι μιλαει τωρα, η κοκα, το χασισι, το αλκοολ, τα φαρμακα ή το κεφαλι του δεν ξερω και δεν ξερω αν ξερουν και οι γιατροι κει ποτε περιμενουν να δουν τι συμβαινει με αυτον τον ανθρωπο. Και ρωταω απο την εμπειρια σας εδω στο forum ποσος καιρος χρειαζεται κατα μεσο ορο για να ερθει ενας ανθρωπος στα λογικα του σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις και να εχει πληρη συνειδηση του τι ξεφουρνιζει το στομα του και τι κανει στους αλλους.

----------


## ICare

Τωρα ποια δεν ειναι ευκολο να κανω πισω.θα περιμενω να δω πως θα παει.δεν του εχω υποσχεθει τιποτα.απλα αν φυγω τωρα θα τοθ κανει κακο,και βρισκεται σε πολυ καλυτερη κατασταση.βαση γιατρων πρωτα παντα και μετα πως τον βλεπω εγω.ξερει πολυ καλα πως περιμενω να δω πρωτα.ΠΡΑΞΕΙΣ.τουλαχιστον ξερει τι του συμβαινει.να ξερεις πως η χρηση ουσιων δυσκολευει πολυ τουσ γιατρους για να βγαλουν πορισμα της καταστασης του.πρεπει να περιμενουν να καθαρισει ο οργανισμος του πρωτα εντελως.του φιλου μου απο τη χρηση αλκοολ κ χασις του πηρε περιπου 15 μερες.σε περιπτωσεις οπως του συζηγου σου μαλλον θα παρει περισοτερο.να εχεις παντως υπ οπσιν σου πως η χρηση μπορει να ειναι συμπτωμα.να εχει δηλ καποια διαταραχη η οποια τον ωθει στις καταχρησεις.η και το αντιθετο βεβαια...οι καταχρησεις να του εχουν δημιουργησει ολα αυτα με τον καιρο.δεν ειναι ολα για ολουσ οπως και καποιος αλλος ειπε πολυ σοφα εδω και το κλεβω κ εγω με τη σειρα μου.οι γιατροι θα σου λυσουν σιγα σιγα καθε απορια.οσο για το ποσος χρονος χρειαζεται, μαλλον κανεις δεν θα μπορεσει να σου δωσει ακριβη απαντηση.εχει να κανει με πολλους παραγοντες.αναλογα τον οργανισμο, τον ανθρωπο,τον χαρακτηρα του...συν τη διαγνωση.χερω πως ειναι να ελπιζεις.σε νιωθω.δεν ξερω αν νιωθεις ποσο θες να το παλεψεις ακομη αλλα μη ξεχνας πως απο εδω και περα δεν θα εισαι μονη σου.οφειλεις να προστατεψεις το μικρο πλασματακι που ερχεται στον κοσμο.κρατα δυναμεις κ κουραγιο για αυτο.και παλι, να ΣΕ προσεχεις.μη το ξεχνας.

----------


## arktos

βρε βερονίκη, συγγνώμη κιόλας αλλά πώς του δίνουν φάρμακα αν δεν γνωρίζουν τί έχει?
μου φαίνεται λίγο παράξενο.

----------


## Veroniki

Icare να \'σαι καλα, καλα κουραγια. Arktos ελα εσυ να μου πεις τι κανουν. Μαλλον του δινουν ο,τι και οι προηγουμενοι γιατροι κατ\' αρχην και ισως για να ηρεμησει απο την καταχρηση γιατι ηταν σε εξαλη κατασταση. Τι να πω! Θα μιλησω αυριο να δω τι γινεται ακριβως.

----------


## arktos

ρώτησε τους και τί φάρμακα ακριβώς του δίνουν.

----------


## Veroniki

Λοιπον μιλησα με τη γιατρο του και μου ειπε οτι προς το παρον του δινουν alloperidin και stedon για να δουνε πώς θα αντιδρασει ο οργανισμος του σε αυτα και κατα τ\'αλλα περιμενουν να καθαρισει ο οργανισμος του απο τις ουσιες για να δουν τη συμπεριφορα του. Ειναι πολυ νωρις για να βγαλουν συμπερασμα για το τι του συμβαινει ακριβως, συμφωνει ομως οτι χρειαζεται απεξαρτηση κα ψυχοθεραπεια αυτα ομως για αργοτερα. Δεν μπορουν ομως απο την στιγμη που θα βελτιωθει να κανουν τιποτα περισσοτερο απο το να του δωσουν φαρμακα και καποια καθοδηγηση μετα για το τι πρεπει να κανει, δηλαδη αν αυτος δεν τ\' ακολουθησει δεν μπορουν να κανουν τιποτα. Απο εκει και περα μου ειπε οτι παντα θα υπαρχει η περιπτωση να ξανακυλισει, αλλα αν τον αγαπαω ισως το ρισκαρω. Της ειπα οτι αφενος ειναι πολυ νωρις για να αποφασισω τι θα κανω, αφετερου προτιμω να τα θαψω τα συναισθηματα μου παρα να ρισκαρω την ψυχικη ηρεμια τη δικη μου και του παιδιου μου. Θα πρεπει να αναγνωρισει το λαθος του και να προσπαθησει πολυ γι\' αυτο. Τον αγαπαω πολυ και θελω να ειναι καλα, αλλα δεν το βλεπω να ειμαστε μαζι οπως παλια. Πολυ δυσκολο εχω αρχισει να το βλεπω. Εν τω μεταξυ εχει την εντυπωση οτι θα βγει αυριο και κανονιζει και ραντεβου για διαφορες δουλειες, ενω στο νοσοκομειο του λενε προς το παρον οτι ειναι εκει για λιγες μερες να ξεκουραστει και τον αφηνουν μονο στο προαυλιο για μια ωρα την ημερα. Νομιζει ακομα οτι πηγε εκει για να βρει οικογενειακο συμβουλο για τα προβληματα των γονιων μου με αυτον και με μενα και οτι τον κρατησαν σα ναρκομανη. Δεν εχει συνειδητοποιησει ακομα γιατι ειναι πραγματικα εκει μεσα. Η γιατρος μου ειπε να μην του λεω τιποτα οταν με παιρνει τηλεφωνο παρα μονο οτι με απασχολει το παιδι και η εγκυμοσυνη και σχετικη οδηγια θα δωσει και σ\' εκεινον για να μη με πρηζει με ο,τι του κατεβει στο κεφαλι. Τελοσπαντων θα δουμε πώς θα παει. Σιγουρα παντως εγω αισθανομαι αρκετα πιο ηρεμη και πιστευω οτι αυτο ειναι το πιο σημαντικο στην παρουσα φαση. Θα ενημερωνω.

----------


## Veroniki

Η ηρεμια δεν ηταν δυστυχως να κρατησει για πολυ. Οι σκεψεις του ειναι ακριβως οι ιδιες με αυτες που ειχε πριν μπει στο νοσοκομειο. Σημερα μου ειπε οτι μολις βγει θα ερθει να μεινει σπιτι και οτι αν τολμησω να του πω να φυγει θα κανει μηνυση, θα φερει εισαγγελεα να παει τη μανα μου για ακουσια νοσηλεια, επειδη το σπιτι που μενουμε ειναι στο ονομα της οποτε εχει το δικαιωμα αν θελει να τον πεταξει εξω, οτι θα βαλει 30 τσετσενους δεν ξερω τι να κανουν και αλλα πολλα. Το χειροτερο ομως ειναι οτι η γιατρος που τον παρακολουθει μου ειπε οτι αν αυριο θελησει να βγει μπορει να το κανει, ακομα κι αν ο γιατρος συστησει κι αλλη νοσηλεια κι οτι μονο με εισαγγελικη παρεμβαση μπορει να μεινει μεσα. Ο αδερφος του θα παει να ζητησει αποψε κιολας την εισαγγελικη κι εγω απο τη μερια μου θα παρω ασφαλιστικα μετρα γιατι δεν τα βλεπω καλα τα πραγματα. Μπορει να πει οτι θα μεινει στο νοσοκομειο για λιγες μερες με τη θεληση του και μετα να θελει να φυγει και να τον δω φαντη μπαστουνη μπροστα μου. Φοβαμαι παρα πολυ και για μενα και για το παιδι και για τους γονεις μου και κυριως για τη μανα μου που την εχει αχτι γιατι αυτη πιστευει οτι τα εχει κανει ολα και δεν αναγνωριζει κανενα απο τα λαθη του. Σημερα ειπε οτι μας παρακολουθουν και οτι αυτος γουσταρει να διολισθαινει και να πινει και να γινεται κωλος αμα γουσταρει απλα θα το κανει σε προστατευμενο μερος που να μην κινδυνευει απο αποψη οδηγησης και να μην του στοιχιζει οικονομικα. Ειλικρινα δε βλεπω καμια ελπιδα. Μολις βγει θα παει να πιει ειμαι σιγουρη και στην τελικη δεν ειμαι πια υποχρεωμενη να υφισταμαι τα δικα του λαθη. Δε φανταζομουνα ποτε οτι τα πραγματα θα εφταναν μεχρι εδω.

----------


## ICare

Πρεπει να κανετε την εισαγγελικη, και χωρις καμια τυψη.για το καλο ολων σας.χρειαζεται πολυ χρονο απο οτι φαινεται, αφου ακομα δεν εχει συνηδητοποιησει ουτε στο ελαχιστο τι του συμβαινει.ξερεις ασχετα με ολα, ειναι κ θεμα χαρακτηρα.εμενα βρισκεται σε καλο δρομο.κανει οτι πουν οι γιατροι.βεβαια τη φοβια οτι καποιος θελει να μας κανει κακο ακομα την εχει.απλα οχι τοσο εντονα.αληθεια ποσα χρονια ειστε μαζι?σου ειχε δωσει ποτε κανενα σημαδι που τοτε μπορει να μη σε παραξενεψε, αλλα τωρα μπορει να σου λεει κατι?πριν παντρευτειτε?

----------


## Veroniki

Ναι. εκ των υστερων κατανοω οτι υπηρχαν πολλα προβληματα τα οποια ομως λογω απειριας και ενθουσιασμου και πιστης σε αυτα που μου ελεγε τα θεωρουσα μεν σημαντικα αλλα οτι παλευονται και οτι εχει τη δυναμη να τα αντιμετωπισει. Το θεμα ομως της κοκας δεν το φανταζομουνα ποτε μα ποτε. Εκ των υστερων θυμαμαι πολλες φορες συμπεριφορες που να παραπεμπουν σε καποια τετοια χρηση. Απο την αλλη ειδα οτι υπηρξε σημαντικη βελτιωση για καποιο μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα. Οι γονεις μου παροτι ειχαν δει καποια σκηνικα τον δεχτηκαν και μαλιστα με αγαπη, αλλα μετα απο καποιο καιρο αρχισαν καποια πραγματα να τους κανουν εντυπωση. Παντως ηταν διακριτικοι και τον συμβουλεψανε τι ειναι το σωστο να κανει αλλα δεν τους ακουσε. Ειμαστε 5 χρονια μαζι και παντρεμενοι ειμαστε 1.5 χρονο. Ειναι τζορας ειναι η αληθεια και αυτο θα του στοιχισει πολυ χρονο απ\' ο,τι φαινεται και αλλα πολλα κι ευχομαι να μην ειμαστε μια ζωη στα δικαστηρια, αλλα να ληξει η ολη ιστορια ηρεμα και ειρηνικα γιατι δεν αντεχω αλλο, απλα ετσι. Η γιατρος ειπε χαρακτηριστικα οτι αυτος ο ανθρωπος θελει φτιαξιμο απο την αρχη.

----------


## ICare

Ετσι γινεται παντα.ανθρωποι ειμαστε και πιστευουμε παντα το καλυτερο.ακομα και αν καποια πραγματα μας φωναζουν, εμεις παντα ελπιζουμε.ειναι στη φυση μας.και εγω εβλεπα καποια πραγμτα και οσο να μη θελω να το παραδεχτω μερικες φορες, η αληθεια ειναι πως εθελοτυφλουσα.και φτασαμε εδω που φτασαμε.η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν ξερω πως αν λειτουργουσα αλλιως, αν θα αλλαζε κατι...αλλα μαλλον οχι.καποια πραγματα πρεπει να συμβαινουν.ισως μας χρειαζεται να πιανουμε πατο καμια φορα, για να αρχισουμε παλι να ανεβαινουμε....ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου να σου πανε ολα καλα και να βρεις την ηρεμια που τοσο αναζητας...

----------


## Veroniki

Κι εγω το ευχομαι για ολους μας, γιατι τα \'χω παιξει ειλικρινα. Θελω να φυγω μακρια καπου να μη με βρισκει να ησυχασω. Να μεγαλωσει αυτο το παιδι με ησυχια οπως του αξιζει και οχι με αρρωστες καταστασεις.

----------


## ICare

Χαιρομαι που εσυ ακουγεσαι πιο συνηδητοποιημενη πλεον....φαινεσαι να αρχιζεις να δεχεσαι την κατασταση..και ειναι πολυ καλο βημα για εσενα τουλαχιστον...

----------


## Lou!

να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο?

ο φιλος σου μπορει να βγει αν το θελει επειδη μπηκε εκουσια?

δλδ ακουσια νοσηλεια ειναι μονο με εισαγγελικη, η γινεται κ χωρις εισαγγελικη?

----------


## Veroniki

Ουτε και ξερω τι συστημα επικρατει και μενα μου φανηκε πολυ περιεργο αυτο. Ισως εχει να κανει με την πολιτικη του νοσοκομειου να πεταει το μπαλακι στους συγγενεις και οι γιατροι απλα να προτεινουν. Το θεμα ειναι οτι πρεπει να προλαβουμε μια κακη κατασταση, γιατι αυτος δε θα δεχθει με τιποτα οτι εγω δεν μπορω πια, δεν αντεχω αλλο να ειμαι μαζι του και να δεχομαι αυτη τη συμπεριφορα και να ειναι μια πανω και μια κατω και να γιβεται μια ζωη το δικο του σαν κακομαθημενο κωλοπαιδο. Με πηρε τωρα το πρωι και μου ειπε οτι σημερα μαλλον βγαινει και να παω να τον παρω και να δω τους γιατρους (για μενα εννοειται γιατι αυτος ειπαμε θεωρει οτι δεν εχει προβλημα). Και ηταν και πολυ τρυφερος και μου ειπε οτι μ\' αγαπαει πολυ. ΕΛΕΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΕΞΩ???? Αν καταφερει να βγει εγω φευγω απο το σπιτι κι ας ερθει εδω να δει την αστυνομια να τον περιμενει.

----------


## Veroniki

Απ\' ο,τι καταλαβα επειδη η νοσηλεια ηταν εκουσια εχει δικαιωμα να φυγει μετα απο μερικες μερες ακομα κι αν ο γιατρος του συστησει να παραμεινει. Ισως εχει να κανει και με την πολιτικη του νοοσκομειου. Σε αυτην την περιπτωση χρειαζεται εισαγγελικη παρεμβαση, οποτε κρατουν τον ασθενη οσο κρινουν εκεινοι οτι ειναι απαραιτητο. Την εισαγγελικη θα την παρει με γνωματευση του νοσοκομειου ο αδερφος του αυριο και θα την παει στο νοσοκομειο ωστε να μπορεσουν να τον κρατησουν οσο χρειαστει. Απο εκει και περα οι γονεις μου ετοιμαζουν αιτηση μετοικησης και ασφαλιστικα μετρα δια παν ενδεχομενο. Ελπιζω οταν θα βγει να εχει ηρεμησει γιατι ειναι ακομα σε παροξυσμο (μου ελεγε οτι οι γιατροι συμφωνουν με το σχεδιο του να ερθει να μεινει στο σπιτι μου ενω εγω δε θελω και σε αντιθετη περιπτωση θα παρει το παιδι και θα φυγει και οτι δεν εχω κανενα πατημα για να τον κρατησω μακρια απο το παιδι. Και να μην τον προσβαλλω. Ενω αυτος που τον παρακαλουσα να βγαλει τα ναρκωτικα απο τη ζωη μας και αυτος τα εφερνε μεσα στο σπιτι μας ενω ετοιμαζουμε και παιδι και μαλιστα μου εκρυβε τα περι σκληρων και κοκας και δεν ξερω εγω και τι αλλο, δε με προσεβαλε καθολου, καταλαβες?). Ελπιζω στο μελλον να μπορεσουμε να συνεννοηθουμε και να μην ειμαστε μια ζωη στα δικαστηρια γιατι ειναι πολυ πολυ κριμα. Παντως που τηλεφωνηθηκα με τον διευθυντη της κλινικης μου ειπε να μη σηκωνω το τηλεφωνο, να παρω ασφαλιστικα και οτι δε θα τον αφησει να βγει και οτι μολις γεννησω θα το δουμε νομικα το θεμα. Και αναρωτιεμαι, σε μια τετοια περιπτωση υπαρχει επιστροφη στη σκεψη ενος ανθρωπου στη λογικη ή ειναι γι\' αυτον ενα ταξιδι χωρις επιστροφη, γιατι εγω πρωτη φορα τον βλεπω τοσο πολυ χαλια.

----------


## katerinaki

veroniki εισαι ετοιμη για να γινεις μαμα!σε χαιρομαι ,πιστευω οτι θα σου πανε ολα καλα αν συνεχισεις κ βαζεις προτεραιοτητα το παιδι σου κ την ψυχικη σας ηρεμια.
Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ο ανδρας σου ειναι ενας εξαρτημενος χρηστης ναρκωτικων και οι πιθανοτητες να απεξαρτηθει κ να γινει καλος πατερας ειναι πολλες! Ομως θα το αποφασισει αυτος οταν ερθει η ωρα του κ οχι το αλοπεριντιν η η ακουσια νοσηλεια! εξ αλλου δεν μπορει να μεινει στη κλινικη για πολυ πχ ενα χρονο.
Εσυ προετοιμασου για τον ερχομο του παιδιου σου μακρυα απο αυτον .Δωστου χρονο χωρις απειλες κ υστεριες ,οσο χρονο θελει να γινει καλα αλλα μακρυα απο εσενα, εσυ θασαι εκει μαζι με το παιδι του να τον περιμενεις!
Αν εχεις την υποστηριξη των γονιων σου απομακρυνσου ηρεμα ,ισως δεν χρειαζεται να ξερει που εισαι,κ περιμενε τον ,θα γυρισει υγιης αν εσυ εισαι σταθερη στις αρχες σου!

----------


## Veroniki

Παιδια, εδω οι γονεις μου πιεζουν για ασφαλιστικα μετρα και αιτηση μετοικησης. Για το δευτερο δεν αποφασιζω εγω γιατι το σπιτι δεν ειναι δικο μου αλλα θεωρω οτι τα ασφαλιστικα μετρα στην παρουσα φαση ειναι απαραιτητα και ακομα και αυτα δε λυνουν το προβλημα, παρολο που το συζητησα με μια φιλη μου και σκεφτηκαμε μηπως αυτο τον εξαγριωσει, αλλα ο πατερας μου ειναι ανενδοτος και τον δικαιολογω οταν μου λεει οτι δεν μπορει να χανει τον υπνο του γιατι σκεφτεται οτι ειμαι σπιτι και φοβαμαι και μενω κλειδωμενη στα δωματια και αλλα τετοια αρρωστα. Εξαλλου φανταστειτε να εχω αυτον το φοβο και να εχω και το παιδι μαζι μου και να μην μπορω να το προστατεψω. Μαλλον για το λογο αυτο μου συνεστησε και ο γιατρος να κανω ασφαλιστικα μετρα. Παντως ο αντρας μου φαινεται να τον ακουει τον γιατρο, γιατι απο την ωρα που μιλησα μαζι του δε με εχει ξαναπαρει τηλεφωνο να με ενοχλησει και μαθαινω απο τον αδερφο του τι κανει και τι λεει.Πιστευετε οτι στην παρουσα φαση μπορουσα να κανω κατι περισσοτερο γι\' αυτον?

----------


## arktos

βερονίκη , κινήστε την διαδικασία της εισαγγελικής.
τα ασφαλιστικά και η μετοίκιση νομίζω καθυστερούν.

----------


## 3wtiko

veroniki καλησπέρα, 

μεγάλη πρόοδο διαβάζω,

μην ξεχάσεις βερονίκη ,μεσα στο χαμό, νασαι άνθρωπος,

με \'οσα έχω δει στα ιδρύματα εδώ στην ελλάδα, έχει παγώσει το αίμα μου!είναι σε δημόσιο ή ιδιωτικο ίδρυμα?

σαφώς ένας άνθρωπος με ψυχική νόσο δημιουργεί προβλήματα,

΄μα η κατάσταση εκεί μέσα δεν παλεύεται σου λέω,


κατά την αποψή μου ό εγκλεισμός είναι η έσχατη λύση,

στις έσχατες περιπτώσεις.

να χεις δύναμη να αντέξεις τον πόνο,

και την διάκριση να πράττεις το καλύτερο για όλους σας!

καλό βραδυ!

----------


## Veroniki

η εισαγγελικη εχει κινηθει ηδη. Η μετοικιση και τα ασφαλιστικα θεωρω οτι θα χρησιμοποιηθουν αναλογα με την κατασταση που θα βρισκεται οταν βγει γιατι ειλικρινα σημερα τρομαξα παρα πολυ με τις απειλεςκαι την αποφασιστικοτητα του να μεινει σπιτι ενω βλεπει οτι δεν αντεχω αλλο. Το ξερω οτι δεν παλευεται η κατασταση εκει μεσα αλλα σκεψου πώς την παλευα εγω με την κοιλια στο στομα και με ολη αυτη την κατσταση στο σπιτι εδω και 2 μηνες. Τον ακουω καλα και κανει και χαβαλε με αλλους ασθενεις.Δε λεω οτι περναει τελεια αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι και απαλευτα εκει περα. Δεν ειναι σε καμια πτερυγα με βαρια περιστατικα. Η γνωματευση λεει: οξυ ψυχωσικο επεισοδιο με εντονα επιθετικη συμπεριφορα και χρηζει νοσηλειας. Πανω απ\' ολα πρεπει να ειμαι ανθρωπος απλα εχω τρομαξει αρκετα με την ολη κατασταση και θελω να ειναι ολοι πανω απ\' ολα ασφαλεις και πανω απ\' ολα το παιδι. Ασε που με βλέπω να γενναω αποψε εχω τρελες συσπασεις.

----------


## Veroniki

Τα νεα μου: γεννησα, ολα καλα, ειμαι σπιτι, ο αντρας μου ειναι ακομα στο νοσοκομειο, πηρε μια μερα αδεια για να ερθει στο μαιευτηριο, οπου φαινοταν οτι κατι ειχε πιει. Τελικα μετα απο μερες και παρεμβασεις δικες μου και του αδερφου του οι γιατροι (οι οποιοι μου ειπαν οτι ναι μεν εχει ηρεμησει αλλα η κατασταση του παραμενει στασιμη και δεν ξερουν τι αλλο να κανουν, αφου η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη που το δινουν ειναι ηδη πολυ βαρια και παρολ\' αυτα δε βλεπουν βελτιωση) εδεησαν να του κανουν τοξικολογικες για να επαληθευθουν οι υποψιες μας. Τωρα που ξυπνησαν αποφασισαν λεει να μην του επιτρεπουν το επισκεπτηριο αφου ολον τον καιρο που ειναι μεσα στο νοσοκομειο το χασισακι του το εκανε και γι\' αυτο μια τρυπα στο νερο εχει γινει τοσες μερες. Ηθελα να \'ξερα, αν ειναι τοσο ανικανοι να αντιμετωπισουν μια τετοια κατασταση και τους φαινεται τοσο εξωγηινη γιατι δεν κανουν ενεργειες να παει σε μια κλινικη πιο εξειδικευμενη για τετοιες περιπτωσεις. Ο ιδιος εν τω μεταξυ εξακολουθει να πιστευει οτι δεν εχει προβλημα και οτι εχει μπει για χαρη των υπολοιπων εκει μεσα, για να μας βρει δηλαδη εναν καλο γιατρο και κοινωνικο λειτουργο, απλα τωρα δεν μου επιτιθεται. Τωρα ειμαι η αγαπη του, θελει να ειμαστε μαζι, οτι τα εχει κοψει ολα (μπουρδες) γιατι του ζητηθηκε απο τους γιατρους και τη δουλεια του και αλλα τετοια. Μου ζητησε δε να μεσολαβησω στους γιατρους και να τους πω να τον αφησουν γιατι δεν μπορω χωρις αυτον και φυσικα αρνηθηκα. Δεν παραδεχεται οτι δεν του εχω πια εμπιστοσυνη. Επιπλεον, τα ασφαλιστικα μετρα τα εχω βαλει μπροστα ωστε να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο (οσο γινεται) και να εχω εγω τον ελεγχο των επισκεψεων του στο παιδι. Δεν ξερω πια τι ειναι το καλυτερο να κανω, γιατι ουτε οι γιατροι δεν εχουν βγαλει συμπερασμα ή τουλαχιστον ετσι υποστηριζουν. Ειναι ψυχωση λογω ουσιων, ειναι διπολικη διαταραχη, ειναι διπλη διαγνωση (συνοσηροτητα)? Ο καθενας λεει τα δικα του και τα εχω παρει πολυ αγρια. Ζουμε σε ενα κρατος ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΛΟ αυτο ξερω μονο να πω.

----------


## soft

Veroniki 

Nα σου ζησει το μωρακι σου!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Veroniki

Σ\' ευχαριστω, να εχεις ο,τι επιθυμεις.

----------


## 3wtiko

veroniki καλημέέέρα σας!!!!

να σου ζήσει το μωράκι!!! ναναι γερό, δυνατό, φωτισμένο και χαρούμενο!!!!

είναι αγόρι ή κορίτσι? 

να προσέχεις βερονίκη, τον εαυτό σου ,να τρώς καλά,(φρέσκα φαγητά και πλήρη) αν θηλάζεις ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στην διατροφή και στο στήθος σου να μην αφήνεις γάλα.

να αναπληρώνεις ότι χάνεις,

να βάζεις ευχάριστη μουσική να έχετε όμορφους ήχους στα αυτιά σας!

και άσε όσο μπορείς με την λιγότερη ενόχληση να βρεί το δρόμο του ο συντροφός σου,

χρειάζεται χρόνο, κάνε υπομονή,

ευτυχώς το προγραμμά σου θα ναι φουλ τώρα με το μωρό!!

έχουν έξαρση οι ίωσεις και πάρε τα απαραίτητα μέτρα προφύλλαξης για το μωράκι σου, όχι πολύ κόσμο σε στενη επαφή.

να κοιμάσαι καλά, κράτα ήσυχο το περιβάλλον σας όσο μπορείς περισσότερο.

εύχομαι να ζήσεις αυτή την όμορφη περίοδο όσο πιο γλυκά γίνεται.

με συμπάθεια πολλές καλημέρες!!!!!

----------


## 3wtiko

&lt;&lt;Ηθελα να \'ξερα, αν ειναι τοσο ανικανοι να αντιμετωπισουν μια τετοια κατασταση και τους φαινεται τοσο εξωγηινη γιατι δεν κανουν ενεργειες να παει σε μια κλινικη πιο εξειδικευμενη για τετοιες περιπτωσεις. Ο ιδιος εν τω μεταξυ εξακολουθει να πιστευει οτι δεν εχει προβλημα και οτι εχει μπει για χαρη των υπολοιπων εκει μεσα, για να μας βρει δηλαδη εναν καλο γιατρο και κοινωνικο λειτουργο, απλα τωρα δεν μου επιτιθεται&gt;&gt;


κάνε υπομονή βερονίκη , ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι πολύπλοκο ον, 

καταλαβαίνω ότι έχεις προσδοκίες , άλλωστε να πάει σε γιατρό όλοι προτείναμε,


αλλά ακόμα και οι γιατροί μπορούν να βάλουν με το ζόρι στο κεφάλι του ασθενη ,

πράγματα, θέλει χρόνο και να συνειδητοποιήσει ο άνθρωπος ότι χρειάζεται βοήθεια ,

δεν είναι στο χέρι σου όλα αυτά, και ούτε σε άλλους τόσο ,όσο στον ίδιο να δει και να αντιμετωπίσει την πραγματικότητα,

και αυτό δύσκολο απο όσο γνωρίζω, καλά και δει ότι πάσχει νομίζεις ότι είναι ευκολο να χτίσει τον εαυτό του και την ζωή του απο την αρχή?

η συνειδητοποίηση φέρνει δυσάρεστα συναισθήματα στηνάρχή τα ωφέλη αργούν και αυτά υπό προυποθέσεις.

θα σου ξαναπροτείνω να δίνεις την ενεργειά σου σε πράγματα που μπορείς να έχεις κάποιον έλεγχο,

άσε τα υπόλοιπα στην φύση, στον θεό ,στην τύχη ,στη δημιουργία ,όπου πιστέυεις ,

απαλλάξου απο την επίκριση όσο μπορείς,

καλημέρα και πάλι

----------


## Veroniki

3wtiko μου σ\' ευχαριστω για τις ευχες. Να ξερεις κανω ολα αυτα που προτεινεις και πραγματικα παει μονο του το ολο σκηνικο λες κι εχει μπει στον αυτοματο πιλοτο. Απλα εξοργιζομαι με τους γιατρους γιατι φωναζουμε κι εγω και ο αδερφος του και αυτοι ακολουθουν το δικο τους το χαβα για να καταληξουν τελικα στα ιδια συμπερασματα μ\' εμας και τσαντιζομαι ρε γαμωτο, γιατι ειμαι χημικος και οταν δεν ξερω κατι στην επιστημη μου λεω δεν ξερω και δεν ντρεπομαι να το πω και δεν κανω την εξυπνη. Αυτοι τι στο διαολο κανουν με τον ανθρωπο αυτο δεν καταλαβαινω. Τοσο δυσκολο ειναι να δουνε οτι θέλει τριπλη βοηθεια (φαρμακα, απεξαρτηση, ψυχοθεραπεια) και μου τον εχουν εκει περα σα να ειναι τουριστας και τον αφηνουν ελευθερο να κανει ο,τι γουσταρει? Ειλικρινα δεν ξερω τι περιμενουν να δουνε. Τσαντιζομαι γιατι οταν ξερω οτι μπορει να υπαρξει λυση σε σε ενα προβλημα και δε γινεται αυτο δεν μπορω να το αποδεχθω.

----------


## Remedy

veroniki
να σου ζησει το παιδακι σου!
πολυ καλα κανεις και λαμβανεις τα μετρα σου να ειστε σε αποσταση απο τον αντρα σου στην κατασταση που ειναι, εχεις καθε δικαιωμα να προστατευθεις, αλλα και υποχρεωση να προστατευσεις το παιδακι σας...
αλλα στο σημειο που τα βαζεις με τους γιατρους για την στασιμοτητα του αντρα σου, εχεις αδικο...
δεν υπαρχει υποχρεωτικη απεξαρτηση ουτε υποχρεωτικη ψυχοθεραπεια...
μονο χαπια μπορουν να του δωσουν με το ζορι..τπτ αλλο δεν γινεται με εξαναγκασμο.
ουτε ειναι φυλακες τα ψυχιατρεια για να εχουν τον καθενα σε 24ωρη παρακολουθηση, αν θελει να παρει ναρκωτικα, θα βρει τον τροπο, και ο καθενας που θελει να παρει ναρκωτικα, παντα βρισκει τον τροπο..
δεν μπορεις να ριχνεις τις ευθυνες που εχει ο ιδιος για την κατασταση του σε κανεναν αλλο, ουτε μπορει να θεραπευθει χωρις να το θελει...

----------


## Veroniki

Σ\' ευχαριστω πολυ γαι τις ευχες. Κοιτα εχεις ενα δικιο, αλλα εγω δεν τα εβαλα με τους γιατρους γιατι δεν τον βαζουν με το ζορι στην ψυχοθεραπεια και σε ολα αυτα. Τα βαζω με τους γιατρους γιατι απ\' ο,τι εχω καταλαβει δεν του λενε καν τι εχει και ουτε καν του εχουν προτεινει τι ειναι αυτο που πρεπει να κανει. Γι\' αυτο τα πηρα. Επιπλεον, τα βαζω με τους γιατρους γιατι ενω εμεις φωναζαμε οτι σιγουρα κατι παιρνει εκει μεσα και γι\' αυτο δε βελτιωνεται περασαν τρει εβδομαδες για να το τσεκαρουν. Κατα τ΄αλλα ναι συμφωνω και επαυξανω στο οτι τιποτα δεν μπορει να γινει με το ζορι, ομως αλλο αυτο και αλλο να σε αφηνω τον ασθενη να μην ξερεις τι σου συμβαινει και το μονο που εχω να σου κανω ειναι ενεσεις. Εν τω μεταξυ, εγω κραταω γερα αλλα τωρα η διαθεση του εχει αλλαξει και τωρα μ\' αγαπαει και θελει να ειμαστε μαζι, να τα αφησουμε ολα πισω κτλ κτλ. και εχω στεναχωρηθει παρα πολυ με την ολη κατασταση. Παραμυθιαζομαι μονη μου οτι θα ξαναειμαστε μαζι και μετα ξυπναω απο το λιθαργο και συνειδητοποιω οτι δεν ειναι καλα. Και ανρωτιεμαι αν υπαρχει ελπιδα να καταλαβει και να κανει κατι γι\' αυτο ή αν τα πράγματα θα ειναι παντα ετσι γι\' αυτον, μια πανω και μια κατω και στο τελος θα μεινει μονος του ή θα παρει κι εμας ή καμιαν αλλη στο λαιμο του, γιατι ειναι και πλανευτρας ο ατιμος και πολυ καλος μαλιστα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εσύ μέσα από τις αντοχές σου θα καταλάβεις για πόσο καιρό μπορείς να αντέξεις κάτι τέτοιο.
Διαβάζοντας όλο αυτό το διάστημα την ιστορία σου, νιώθω πως είσαι σαν κάποιον που έχει υποστεί ένα πολύ σοβαρό ατύχημα και επειδή οι πληγές είναι ακόμη ζεστες δεν έχει νιώσει τον πόνο.
Πιστεύω πως μόλις ηρεμήσεις λίγο με το νέο μέλος της οικογένειας, (να σου ζήσει  :Smile: , θα δεις όλη αυτή την κατάσταση με αλλο μάτι.
Κουράγιο.

----------


## 3wtiko

veroniki καλημερα!
καταλαβαίνω την δυσαρεσκιά σου , για τις παροχές υγείας το ότι δεν υπάρχει συνεργασία έτσι όπως θα την ήθελες,

δεν νοιαζόμαστε και μεις οι πολίτες όσο θαπρεπε γιαυτά,και όταν τα χρειαζόμαστε απογοητευόμαστε,

οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι είμαστε παντού, στην οικογένεια, στα σχολεία, στα νοσοκομεία, στην βουλή,στο γηπεδο,στην εκκλησια,στο φόρουμ κλπ,κλπ.

μη χάνεις τις ελπίδες σου ότι δεν θα υπάρξει Ανθρωπιά.

δείξε το ενδιαφέρον σου για τον ανθρωπό σου όσο μπορείς, 

εφόσον αυτη την στιγμη ο άνθρωπός βρίσκεται σε μια μονάδα που παρέχεται βοήθεια για την καταστασή του ,ηρέμησε , το μοντέλο έργασίας τους δεν ξέρεις εαν του ταιριάζει αυτό μόνο ο χρόνος θα το δείξει ,σε άλλους ταιριάζει σε άλλους όχι,

εγώ δεν εχω δει κανένα ύδρυμα ούτε ιδιωτικο ούτε δημόσιο να λειτουργει άρτια ,ούτε για τους ασθενεις ουτε για τους εργαζόμενους,

και όπως κ εσυ έχεις ανάγκη να παραμυθιάζεσαι, έτσι κι αυτός έχει την ανάγκη να παραμυθιαστεί ότι τίποτα δεν συμβαίνει, 

το να αντιμετωπίσει την οποιαδήποτε διάγνωση είναι δύσκολο,τον εγκλεισμό του ακόμα πιο δύσκολο,

το να αναλάβει τον ρόλο του απέναντι σε σένα και το παιδί επίσης δύσκολο,

μην έχεις αυταπάτες οτι περνάει όμορφα, μπορει να σου εκφράζει ότι κάνει διακοπές,

άμυνα είναι για να μπορέσει να επιβιώσει,

η αλήθεια είναι σκληρη όταν έρχεται η ωρα της δεν σημαίνει ότι είμαστε και έτοιμοι για αυτην,

έχεις την επιλογη να μην ζήσεις κοντά του, αυτος δεν έχει την επιλογη να ζήσει με έναν άλλο εαυτό,

αυτον έχει και με αυτόν θα πορευτεί, 

άσε να ρυθμίσει μόνος του σιγά σιγά αυτό που του συμβαίνει, μη βιάζεσαι,

έφτασες να σκεφτείς και την επόμενη γυναίκα που μπορει να ταλαιπωρηθεί ?

κάνει περιεργα παιχνίδια το μυαλό? εε?

άστα στην άκρη αυτά τα παιχνίδια, 

δεν βοηθάνε κανέναν, ζήσε την ομορφιά που σου έδωσε η ζωή με Ζωή,

μες στην ατυχία σου είσαι τυχερη , υπάρχει πρόνοια στη φύση ,

μην θλιβεσαι για αυτά που δεν έχεις, να χαίρεσαι για αυτά που έχεις ,και θα ρθουν κι άλλα,

σε τιμάει το γεγονός ότι παρόλο που είσαι σε μια ευαισθητη κατασταση δεν έχεις κλείσει τα μάτια σου προς τους άλλους,

κάνε όμως οικονομία δυνάμεων , και φρόντισε τον εαυτό σου και το τρυφερουδι σου που εσύ εισαι όλος ο κοσμος του τώρα,

και σιγά σιγα θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις καμια επίσκεψη σε κάποιον ειδικο για να πάρεις υποστηριξη και να ενδυναμωθείς.

καλή σου μέρα !!!

----------


## Veroniki

παιδια σας ευχαριστω που με συνεφερνετε γιατι νιωθω πολυ ευαλωτη στο να τον πιστεψω. Τον τσιτωσα ομως το βραδυ και του ειπα οτι εχει προβλημα κα χρειαζεται απεξαρτηση θεραπεια και ψυχοθεραπεια. Αντεδρασε αρνητικα λεγοντας οτι η εικονα που εχω γι\' αυτον ειναι φρικαλεα και οτι αν δεν εκοβε τα φαρμακα το 2008 δε θα ειχα την κορη μου τωρα. Του ειπα οτι συμφωνω αλλα οτι στη συνεχεια θα μπορουσε να αντιμετωπισει την κατασταση διαφορετικα και οτι πρεπει να αποδεχθει τον εθισμο του κρινοντας απο το αποτελεσμα του οτι καθε φορα που παει να πιει λιγο τελικα ξεφευγει και παιρνει και κοσμο στο λαιμο του και οτι αφου δεν εχει προβλημα γιατι ειναι εκι μεσα τοτε? Δε μου εχει απαντησει (η ολη συζητηση γινεται με μηνυματα) ελπιζω να συζηταει με τους γιατρους. Ο λογος που αντεχω ειναι οτι θελω να παει μεχρι τερμα η ολη ιστορια γιατι θελω αυτο το παιδι να εχει τον μπαμπα του οσο γινεται και επιτρεπεται και επειδη γαμω το κερατο μου τον αγαπαω δεν σταματησα ποτε και δεν ειμαι αχαριστη, μου εχει χαρισει τις ωραιοτερες στιγμες της ζωης μου (αλλα και τις χειροτερες). Λετε να ειμαι χαζη που προσπαθω ακομα και να παψω, να πω αντε γεια και να τον γραψω? Σα να ξεσκιζω την ψυχη μου αισθανομαι ειλικρινα δεν ξερω πώς να το χειριστω κι αν μεχρι τωρα εχω πραξει σωστα. Εκει που παω να συνελθω και να πω καλα κανω μετα με πιανει το γαμωτο ειδικα οταν μου μιλαει τρυφερα και μου περιγραφει ομορφες και τρυφερες στιγμες απο το παρελθον και μου τη δινει γιατι ετσι θα ηθελα να τον εχω διπλα στο παιδι μου να νιωσει και αυτο τη ζεστασια του και μετα ομως βλεπω την αληθεια και σπαζομαι σπαζομαι θανατου που δεν ειναι ετσι και στεναχωριεμαι παρα πολυ.

----------


## Veroniki

και μετα μου λες να μην τα παιρνω με τους γιατρους. Την παρασκευη ο ενας γιατρος μου ειπε οτι βρεθηκε θετικος στις τοξικολογικες εξετασεις, και οτι η κατασταση του ειναι βελτιωμενη μεν αλλα στασιμη και δεν ξερει τι ακριβως εχει και ο διευθυντης σημερα μου ειπε οτι οι τοξικολογικες ηταν αρνητικες και οτι λαθος πληροφοριες μου εδωσαν και οτι εχει βελτιωθει η κατασταση του και οτι πασχει απο διπολικη διαταραχη και μαλιστα ηταν πολυ κοφτος και λακωνικος σα να μου ελεγε αυτο ειναι και να μη ρωταω παραπανω. Τα πηρα και ειπα στον πρωτο γιατρο οτι καποιος θα πρεπει να με δουλευει και η απαντηση ηταν οτι εγω δεν καταλαβα καλα και οτι μου ειπε οτι ο αντρας μου βρεθηκε θετικος αλλα σε σε βενζοδιαζεπινες που ειναι απο τα φαρμακα που του δινουν και οχι σε χασισι, παρολο που ο αντρας μου παραδεχθηκε στους γιατρους οτι ειχε πιει μαυρο (πώς γινεται τοτε να βγηκε αρνητικος στο χασισι) και οτι πασχει απο διπολικη διαταραχη-μανιακο επισοδιο και οτι με ποιο δικαιωμα τους λεω οτι με δουλευουν και οτι δεν τους ηξερα και απο χθες για να τους μιλαω ετσι και αμα θελω να παω απο εκει να μιλησω (που εγω οταν ειχε πρωτομπει ο αντρας μου στο νοσοκομειο τους παρακαλουσα να παω και μου ελεγαν οτι δε χρειαζεται) και να μην τους πιεζω αλλο ψυχολογικα (ελα χριστε μου!!!), που εγω αν τους εχω παρει 3-4 φορες τηλεφωνο στον ενα μηνα που ειναι εκει μεσα ειναι θεμα. Εν τω μεταξυ ενας αλλος γιατρος ειπε στον αδερφο του οτι βρεθηκε θετικος σε χρηση ναρκωτικων ουσιων, αλλα αντε βγαλε ακρη που ειναι η αληθεια. Και βρηκα και το μπελα μου και αναγκαστηκα και να ζητησω και συγγνωμη για την παρεξηγηση, αλλα για να ξαναπαρω τηλεφωνο να ενημερωθω δεν το νομιζω με αυτην την αντιμετωπιση. Αμα θελουν ας παρουν αυτοι να με ενημερωσουν ως μητερα του παιδιου του που ετσι μου λενε ολη την ωρα αλλα με γραφουν ετσι αισθανομαι και μαλιστα οταν ηρθε στο μαιευτηριο, κανεις απο το νοσοκομειο δε με ειχε ειδοποιησει. Τοσο πολυ με ειδοποιουν. Και ωραια δεχομαι οτι δεν ειναι κλινικη αποτοξινωσης, ΟΚ τοτε θα πρεπει να του προτεινουν τι πρεπει να κανει οταν με το καλο βγει απο εκει μεσα. Τι ωραια που περναμε στη χωρα των θαυματων, ε?

----------


## Veroniki

Α! Χωρια που ο πρωτος γιατρος μου ειπε οτι ο αντρας μου δεν παραδεχεται οτι εχει προβλημα και ο διευθυντης μου ειπε οτι παραδεχεται το προβλημα του. Τωρα ή ο αντρας μου τους δουλευει ολους ψιλο γαζι εκει μεσα και αλαλ λεει στον εναν και αλλα στον αλλον ή ολοι αυτοι δουλευουν εμενα. Εγω αλλη λογικη εκδοχη δε βλεπω με βαση αυτα που ακουω. Να εχω τοσο αδικο??? Ξυπνηστε με αν εχω αδικο παιδια, θα σας ακουσω.

----------


## γιώτα2

Να σου ζησει το μωρακι σου.Προστατεψε τον εαυτο σου και το παιδι σου.Ο ανθρωπος χρειαζεται βοηθεια και πιστευω οτι δεν πρεπει να λυγισεις η να αισθανεσαι πως δεν κανεις κατι σωστο.Σου ευχομαι καλη δυναμη.

----------


## elis

χααχαχχαχα μολισ γνωρισεσ τι θα πει γιατροσ στην ελλαδα!!!!και γω παρομοιεσ εμπειριεσ εχω ειναι δυσκολο να βρεισ ενα καλο γιατρο και το ιδιο λενε κι οι ιδιοι αμα τουσ ρωτησεισ.μπορει αμα παραδεχτουν οτι εκανε ναρκωτικα μεσα στο ιδρυμα να πρεπει να κανουν εδε να βρουν ποιοσ του τα δωσε και θα χαλασει το κυκλωμα κατι τετοιο παιζει καπου εχουν ευθυνη αμα βγει θετικοσ αλλιωσ γιατι να μην το πουνε η φοβουνται μην τουσ καταγγειλεισ ψαξε τα δικαιωματα σου βεβαια αμα τουσ καταγειλεισ αντι να τον προσεξουν θα τον αφησουν στην μοιρα του κατι παιζει παντωσ

----------


## Remedy

συμφωνω με παντ (πανω-κατω)
νομιζω οτι τους ανησυχησες με τις αντιδρασεις σου περι της ληψης ναρκωτικων εκει και τους επιασε ευθυνοφοβια...προφανως κι εχουν ευθυνες αν εκει μεσα παιρνουν ναρκωτικα, ασχετως αν ειναι σχεδον αδυνατον να το αποτρεψουν και δεν θαθελαν να βγεις εσυ ξαφνικα και να φωναζεις εδω κι εκει οτι γινεται κατι τετοιο...

----------


## Veroniki

Οκ παιδια, σας ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες.Νομιζω το επιασα το νοημα. Οντως κατι τετοιο πρεπει να παιζει και υποτιθεται οτι ειναι και σοβαρο το νοσοκομειο αυτο. Απαραδεκτοι!!!!! Υποτιθεται οτι ειναι και ψυχιατροι και με αντιμετωπιζουν σα να τον μισω τον αντρα μου επειδη ειπα οτι δεν μπορουμε να ειμαστε μαζι γιατι εδω παιζεται και η ζωη ενος παιδιου. Ουτε καν εχουν καταλαβει τι τους γινεται. Πιστευω δε οτι θελουν να τον βγαλουν απο πανω τους παντως, οτι θελουν να τον διωξουν, αυτη την εντυπωση μου εχουν δωσει. Παντως καλο ειναι να με ξυπνατε που και που γιατι ειμαι ολιγον ασχετη με το ολο θεμα και ειμαι και ηλιθια πολλες φορες γιατι καθομαι και ακουω ακριβως αυτα που μου λενε και δειχνω εμπιστοσυνη γιατι λεω ΟΚ ειδικοι ειναι θα ξερουν παραπανω.

----------


## 3wtiko

βερονίκη εχω την εντύπωση ότι προσδοκείς περισσότερα από όσα μπορούν και είναι 

υπεύθυνοι οι γιατροί για να σου δώσουν, εάν το νοσοκομείο δεν έχει και οικογενειακή υποστήριξη, 
και μάλλον δεν έχουν απόσα λες, δεν μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν και ότι δέχονται να σου κάνουν τηλεφωνική ενημέρωση ,πολύ είναι και παρακυνδυνευμένο θα έλεγα για τους ίδιους.

το ότι δεν λειτουργούν οι δομές υγείας πολύ καλά , είναι κοινό μυστικο αποτι φαίνεται,

ο κόσμος τοχει τουμπανο κι εμείς κρυφό καμάρι!


επίσης σύμφωνα με το ιατρικο απόρρητο δεν θα πρεπε να σου λέν τίποτα χωρίς ναναι μπροστά και ο ασθενής,

πόσο μάλλον αν και ο ίδιος δε θέλει, αν λαβουμε υπόψιν ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό και 

λόγω της καταστασης είχε απομακρυνθεί απο την συζυγική σας εστία, 

και φαντάζομαι ότι δεν τους διαβεβαίωσες ότι θα ζήσει μαζί σου μετά το εξιτήριο του?

μην θυμώνεις με πράγματα που δεν είναι στο χέρι σου και μάλιστα κάποια απο αυτά δεν

θες και να τα αναλάβεις ή δεν ξέρεις ακόμα τι θα κάνεις, και καλά κάνεις όσα μπορείς θα αναλάβεις ,

έχεις να αντιμετωπίσεις μόνη σου την ανατροφή του παιδιού και δεν είναι λίγο,

εεε και έχεις να φροντίζεις και τον εαυτό σου που έχει καταπονηθεί ,

αρκετά είναι τα δικά σου , άσε τους γιατρούς να κάνουν αυτό που νομίζουν για τώρα,

εγω δεν πολύ πιστεύω οτι θέλουν να τον ξεφορτωθούν, δεν έχουν προσωπικά φανταζομαι μαζί του,

άλλωστε θαχουν κι άλλους εκατό στην ουρά ,τι διαφορά να τους κάνει?

εκτός κι αν δεν είναι ψυχιατρική κλινικη.

επίσης απόσο μπορω να γνωρίζω για τέτοια θέματα (απο προσωπικη εμπειρία )

δεν νομίζω οτι θα αποφύγεις για πολύ καιρό να πας σε κάποιον ειδικό να δεις τι θα κάνεις με όλα αυτά,

και προσωπική μου άποψη είναι να μην αργήσεις, 

μην περιμένεις να ξεχυλίσει και το δικό σου ποτήρι, έχεις πολύ δρόμο μπροστά σου ακόμα ,

φρόντισε να ετοιμάσεις τον εαυτό σου ,δεν μπορει να το κάνει κανένας αλλος για σένα.

μέχρι τώρα είχες άγνοια , απο δω και πέρα όμως είναι δικιά σου ευθύνη να εξακολουθείς να έχεις.


τα προβλήματα δεν εξαφανίζονται ως δια μαγείας, και έχοντας ένα παιδί μαζί του ακόμα 

κι αν δε ζήσεις μαζί του ή κι αν ζήσεις ή κι αν φύγει μακριά ή κιαν συνεργαστει ή κιαν δεν συνεργαστει με θεραπεια,

πάλι έχεις την ευθύνη να μεγαλώσεις το παιδί σου και να κάνεις τη ζωή σου όσο καλύτερη μπορείς.

μην μπλέκεις στην θύελα του θυμού, δεν είναι ώρα να αποδόσεις ευθύνες,

μάθε πρώτα, και μετά θαχεις όλο το χρόνο δικό σου να κάνεις τον απολογισμό σου.

θα σου υπενθυμήσω ότι δεν φταίει αυτός που αρρώστησε μα ούτε κι εσύ!

να σαι δυνατη εύχομαι!!

----------


## Veroniki

Κατανοητα ολα αυτα που μου λες αλλα θα μου φαινοταν περιεργο αμα σαλταρω και παω στο νοσοκομειο να μην επιτρεπεται οι γιατροι να ενημερωσουν τους συγγενεις μου και τον αντρα μου, ακομα κι αν αυτος δεν ηξερε αν θα αντεχε να συνεχισει να ειναι μαζι μου, γιατι πανω απ\' ολα ειναι αντρας μου και πρεπει να ξερει, ετσι το βλεπω εγω. Και πώς δηλαδη θα καταλαβω σε τι κατασταση βρισκεται για να ξερω πώς θα κανονισω την επικοινωνια του με το παιδι? Και οκ αμα δε θελαν να με ενημερωσουν ας μου το ελεγαν απο την αρχη οτι \" κυρια μου αδειασε μας τη γωνια, δε σε ενημερωνουμε ισχυει το ιατρικο απορρητο και ξεσκοτα μας κανε ο,τι νομιζεις\" οχι ομως να με δουλευουν, το σιχαινομαι αυτο! Οσον αφορα τον ειδικο για μενα σιγουρα θα το κανονισω και αμεσα, αλλα δεν ξερω ποια θα πρεπει να ειναι η ειδικοτητα του. Κοινωνικος λειτουργος, οικογενειακος συμβουλος, παιδοψυχολογος, ψυχολογος, ψυχαναλυτης, απο που να ξεκινησω εχετε καμια ιδεα? Σ\' ευχαριστω για τις ευχες περι δυναμης θα τις χρειαστω.

----------


## 3wtiko

βερονίκη ίσως ήμουν λίγο αυστηρή πριν , συγνώμη γι αυτό , καταλαβαίνω ότι νοιάζεσαι και πολύ μάλιστα, και αυτό δείχνει ότι έχεις ανθρωπιά πάνω απόλα!

όμως νομίζω ότι περισσότερο αυτή την στιγμή πρέπει να δεις το δικό σου κομμάτι μέσα σαυτη την κατάσταση,

και δεν νομίζω ότι κανένας θα σου πει πως θα είναι ούτε το αύριο της πορείας του άντρα σου , ούτε και το μεθαύριο,

ακόμα και μετα το εξιτήριο πάλι δεν θα ξέρεις τίποτα , βήμα βήμα είναι αυτη η κατάσταση,

και μόνο αν θα δεχτείς να μείνετε μαζί θα αναλάβουν και οι γιατροί μαζί σου τον ρόλο τους,

και αυτοί με ποσοστά δουλεύουν αλλά πάνω απόλα κανείς δε μπορεί να σε διαβεβαιώσει ότι θα έχεις άμεσα αποτελέσματα για να σε βοηθήσουν να οργανώσεις ας πούμε κάπως τη ζωή σου

θα επιμείνω ότι η διαδικασία είναι χρονοβόρα, πάρε αυτό το καμμάτι που αντέχεις ,ταπαμε, εσύ θα δεις πόσο αντέχειςόσο για την ειδικότητα που ρωτάς 

εγώ θα πήγαινα σεναν ψυχίατρο που να παρέχει ψυχοθεραπεία ναχει κλινική εμπειρία,

να μπορώ να πάρω γνωση και για τον ανθρωπό μου και για την δικιά μου συμπεριφορά

αλλά και ένας ψυχολόγος με κλινική εμπειρία επιμένω σαυτό ,που να κάνει ίσως συνθετική ψυχοθεραπεία νομίζω ότι θα σε βοηθούσε,

αλλά αν δε πας απο κοντά κι αν δε δοκιμάσεις ποτέ δεν θα ξέρεις, και βέβαια θέλει και ψάξιμο, αυτό που κάνει σε μένα δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα κάνει και σε σένα.

το καλύτερο για τα ζευγάρια είναι να ακολουθούν ένα κοινό μοντέλο,

αν όμως αυτό δεν είναι εφικτό τότε ο καθένας διαλέγει αυτό που θεωρει καλύτερο για τον εαυτό του

ψάχτα λιγο αυτά και στο διαδύκτιο, έχει μεγάλη προσφορά

----------


## Veroniki

Καλο μου κανει να εισαι αυστηρη γιατι με ξυπναει αυτο και εξαλλυ δεν σε παρεξηγω γιατι καταλαβαινω οτι η προθεση σου δεν ειναι να με κρινεις αλλα να με βοηθησεις. Γι\' αυτο και δε χρειαζεται να μου ζητας συγγνωμη, συζητηση κανουμε δε λογομαχουμε. Ναι εχεις δικιο οτι πρεπει να κοιταξω το δικο μου κομματι γιατι μεσα μου γινεται ΠΟΛΕΜΟΣ. Απο τη μια θελω να ειμαι μαζι του και απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι τι εχω περασει και δεν μπορω να αφησω να ξαναγινουν τα ιδια. Και πραγματικα μπορει να δεχομουν αν ειμαι μαζι του ακομα και με το παιδι αρκει να παραδεχοταν το προβλημα του και να ηταν αποφασισμενος να το αντιμετωπισει, οσο ομως θεωρει τους αλλους υπευθυνους για την ολη κατασταση αισθανομαι οτι δεν μπορω να τορισκαρω. Και σε αυτη τη φαση ακομα και να μου ελεγε οτι παραδεχεται οτι εχει προβλημα και θα το αντιμετωπισει πραγματικα μου εχει πει τοσα ψεμματα που δε θα τον πιστευα. Μονο αν μου το πει και κανει κατι γι\' αυτο μακρια μου και ανεξαρτητα απο εμενα μπορει να τον πιστεψω. Αλλα τον αγαπαω και μου λειπει πολυ, παρα πολυ και αυτο δε θ\' αλλαξει εκει ειναι που γινεται ο πολεμος κι εκει χρειαζομαι τη βοηθεια ενος γιατρου για να μη με παρει απο κατω και για να μη λυγισω γιατι θελει δυναμη αυτη η κατασταση, θελει πολλη δυναμη πραγματικα.

----------


## Veroniki

Παιδια, σας τα \'χω πρηξει το ξερω αλλα θελω τη γνωμη σας. Μιλησα με τον αντρα μου σημερα και κατοπιν πιεσης του οτι θα ειμαστε μαζι και ποτε θα κανουμε το δευτερο παιδι, του ανεφερα οτι παιρνω ασφαλιστικα μετρα. Το ξερω ειναι σκληρο πολυ σκληρο, αλλα δεν καταλαβαινε αλλιως οτι οι πραξεις του εχουν και συνεπειες. Αρχισε να μου λεει οτι θα πηγαινει καθε βδομαδα για τοξικολογικες για να μου αποδεικνυει οτι δεν πινει κι αν βγει θετικος τοτε να παρω ασφαλιστικα μετρα και του απαντησα οτι τοτε θα εχω αποτυχει ως μητερα, αν δηλαδη ρισκαρω να βρεθει το παιδι σε μια τετοια κατασταση. Του ειπα οτι ξεσκιζω την ψυχη μου αλλα προτιμω να κανω αυτο παρα να περασει το παιδι αυτα που περασα εγω τους προηγουμενους μηνες και φανηκε καπου να το καταλαβαινει. Μεχρι που μου ειπε οτι προτιμαει να μη βλεπει καθολου το παιδι παρα να κανω ασφαλιστικα μετρα, οτι δεν μπορει να ζησει χωρις εμενα και οτι θα αυτοκτονησει. Ο λογος που το εκανα ειναι οτι επειδη ετσι μονο μπορω να προστατευθω προτιμησα να του το πω οσο ειναι μεσα ωστε αν εχει οποιαδηποτε κακη αντιδραση να ειναι τουλαχιστον σε ελεγχομενο περιβαλλον. Ακομα δεν εχει καταλαβει οτι υπαρχει προβλημα και πιστευει οτι εγω το βλεπω σαν προβλημα και οτι αν τα κοψει θα τα κοψει για χαρη μου. Τωρα θα μου πειτε πας στον πληγωμενο και του μπηγεις το μαχαιρι στην πληγη, αλλα και τι να κανω που αλλη λυση δεν υπαρχει γιατι οι γιατροι εκει περα βλεπουν λεει οτι παει καλυτερα και οτι σε καμια 15αρια μερες θα βγει. Ποναω παρα πολυ, ειναι σα να στρεφω το μαχαιρι εναντιον μου, αλλα αισθανομαι οτι αν δεν πιασει πατο αυτος ο ανθρωπος δεν προκειται να καταλαβει. Ελπιζω να μην εχω κανει καμια χοντρη μαλακια. Τουλαχιστον να το εχει χωνεψει μεχρι να βγει και να μη βρεθει προ απροοπτου.

----------


## carrot

και να υποθεσω ζητωντας συμπαρασταση απο αγνωστους περιμενεις να ακουσεις πως εχεις κανει σωστες επιλογες; τι;

----------


## Veroniki

Οχι δα, ναι ειστε αγνωστοι αλλα μεχρι τωρα μου εχετε δωσει πολυ σωστες συμβουλες. Δεν καταλαβαινω το υφος σου. Συμπαρασταση εχω και πολυ καλη μαλιστα και απο δικους μου ανθρωπους, αλλα οι περισσοτεροι σε αυτο το forum εχετε και καποια παραπανω ιδεα για τετοιου ειδους θεματα και γι\' αυτο ζηταω τη συμβουλη σας.

----------


## carrot

λοιπον απανταω στο αρχικο μηνυμα.

σωστα λες στον αντρα σου πως πρεπει να κοψει τις ουσιες, εφοσον εχει και παιδι και εχει μια υποχρεωση παραπανω σε τουτο τον κοσμο. σωστα ανησυχεις γιατι αν δεν ανησυχουσες θα ησουν γαιδουρα και σωστα προσπαθεις να προστατεψεις το παιδι σου πανω απο λα.

λαθος πρωτο. αναμιγνυεις τον πατερα σου.

λαθος δευτερο. οι ουσιες και η συμπεριφορα δεν διορθωνεται με την καλη σου θεληση η την προτροπη του πατερα σου αλλα με συνειδητοποιηση του αντρα σου για την κατασταση στην οποια εχει βρεθει.

----------


## Veroniki

οκ τωρα σε καταλαβαινω και συμφωνω ειδικα στο δευτερο γιατι στο πρωτο η αναμειξη ηταν δυστυχως αναποφευκτη γιατι μενουμε στο πατρκο μου και οι γονεις μου πηγαινοερχονται

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Veroniki_
> Παιδια, σας τα \'χω πρηξει το ξερω αλλα θελω τη γνωμη σας. Μιλησα με τον αντρα μου σημερα και κατοπιν πιεσης του οτι θα ειμαστε μαζι και ποτε θα κανουμε το δευτερο παιδι, του ανεφερα οτι παιρνω ασφαλιστικα μετρα. Το ξερω ειναι σκληρο πολυ σκληρο, αλλα δεν καταλαβαινε αλλιως οτι οι πραξεις του εχουν και συνεπειες. Αρχισε να μου λεει οτι θα πηγαινει καθε βδομαδα για τοξικολογικες για να μου αποδεικνυει οτι δεν πινει κι αν βγει θετικος τοτε να παρω ασφαλιστικα μετρα και του απαντησα οτι τοτε θα εχω αποτυχει ως μητερα, αν δηλαδη ρισκαρω να βρεθει το παιδι σε μια τετοια κατασταση. Του ειπα οτι ξεσκιζω την ψυχη μου αλλα προτιμω να κανω αυτο παρα να περασει το παιδι αυτα που περασα εγω τους προηγουμενους μηνες και φανηκε καπου να το καταλαβαινει. Μεχρι που μου ειπε οτι προτιμαει να μη βλεπει καθολου το παιδι παρα να κανω ασφαλιστικα μετρα, οτι δεν μπορει να ζησει χωρις εμενα και οτι θα αυτοκτονησει. Ο λογος που το εκανα ειναι οτι επειδη ετσι μονο μπορω να προστατευθω προτιμησα να του το πω οσο ειναι μεσα ωστε αν εχει οποιαδηποτε κακη αντιδραση να ειναι τουλαχιστον σε ελεγχομενο περιβαλλον. Ακομα δεν εχει καταλαβει οτι υπαρχει προβλημα και πιστευει οτι εγω το βλεπω σαν προβλημα και οτι αν τα κοψει θα τα κοψει για χαρη μου. Τωρα θα μου πειτε πας στον πληγωμενο και του μπηγεις το μαχαιρι στην πληγη, αλλα και τι να κανω που αλλη λυση δεν υπαρχει γιατι οι γιατροι εκει περα βλεπουν λεει οτι παει καλυτερα και οτι σε καμια 15αρια μερες θα βγει. Ποναω παρα πολυ, ειναι σα να στρεφω το μαχαιρι εναντιον μου, αλλα αισθανομαι οτι αν δεν πιασει πατο αυτος ο ανθρωπος δεν προκειται να καταλαβει. Ελπιζω να μην εχω κανει καμια χοντρη μαλακια. Τουλαχιστον να το εχει χωνεψει μεχρι να βγει και να μη βρεθει προ απροοπτου.


συμφωνω με τις ενεργειες σου βερονικη, οπως και με την κινηση σου να τον ενημερωσεις.
νομιζω θα ηταν πολυ χειροτερα να βρεθει προ εκπληξεως, οπως νομιζω κι οτι θα εχει μια τελευταια ισως ευκαιρια να σκεφτει ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ οτι αν θελει να εχει οικογενεια , πρεπει να κανει τις επιλογες του ως προς την σχεση του με τις εξαρτησεις.
αν τελικα διαλεξει τα ναρκωτικα απ το παιδι του, θα ειναι και για εκεινον καλυτερα να παρει μια συνειδητη αποφαση γι αυτο, παρα να δοκιμαζεται η σχεση σας και η ισοροπια του παιδιου σας στο πλαισο του μπες-βγες στις ουσιες που μεχρι τωρα ισχυει..

----------


## Veroniki

Απολυτως σωστο μου φαινεται αυτο που λες αλλα εγω θελω να το δω και στην πραξη. Σημερα μου ειπε οτι θα τα κοψει με οδηγιες των γιατρων τις οποιες ομως δε μου διευκρινησε αλλα δεν του συνιστουν να παει σε θεραπευτικη κοινοτητα για απεξαρτηση γιατι λεει εκει μπορει να μπλεξει χειροτερα. Ειναι λεει προτιμοτερο να πηγαινει εκει μια φορα τη βδομαδα να τον βλεπουν. Τι να πω, δεν ξερω τι ειναι σωστο και τι οχι. Τελικα η διαγνωση ειναι διπολικη διαταραχη η οποια εκδηλωνεται με τη χρηση ουσιων, αλλα εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει ποιο ειναι το αιτιο και ποιο το αποτελεσμα τελικα. Σε καθε περιπτωση εγω εμμενω στα ασφαλιστικα μετρα και φαινεται να συμφωνει, δε μου παει κοντρα και μου λεει οτι μου εχει απολυτη εμπιστοσυνη. Για να δουμε θα συνεχισει να κραταει αυτη τη σταση? Ελπιζει παντως παρα πολυ οτι θα ξαναειμαστε μαζι, ενω εγω τις εχω ψιλοχασει τις ελπιδες μου. Ενας φιλος μου μου ειπε να παψω να κουβαλαω σταυρους αλλων ανθρωπων και να συγκεντρωθω στο δικο μου.

----------


## pelariry

Γέννησες! Τελικά πήγαν όλα καλά!  :Smile:  όσο για τη νοσηλεία ήταν φως, φανάρι... κάπου ανακάλυψες ότι αυτή η χώρα είναι ένα μεγάλο μπουρδέλο... σου πέσανε όλα μαζεμένα... εσύ περίμενες απλώς να γεννήσεις και βρέθηκες με έναν ντορβά στην πλάτη... κάπου τα \'χασες, κάπου τα βρήκες, κάπου τα ξανάχασες... ώρα για διάλειμμα, ξεκούραση και δίαιτα...έχεις ένα μωρό στην αγκαλιά...απόλαυσέ το...η διπολική διαταραχή είναι πολύ μεγάλο παζλ... δεν υπάρχει λόγος για βιασύνεις... μια ζωή θα το λύνεις... νάνι νάνι το παιδί να κάνει τώρα, κοιμήσου μικρό μου και τα σχετικά... :Smile:

----------


## Veroniki

Σ\' ευχαριστω. Ας ελπισουμε οτι θα πανε ολα καλα. Δεν ξερω αν θα ειμαι μαζι του να λυνουμε μαζι το παζλ του, πρεπει τωρα αυτος μονος του να κανει κατι για εκεινον. Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι δε βιαζομαι. Θελω να απολαυσω αυτη την στιγμη της ζωης μου οσο γινεται περισσοτερο. Απλα ανησυχω γιατι βλεπω τον αντρα μου να βιαζεται πολυ για νεους στοχους για εμας και φοβαμαι οτι θα χασει τον πρωταρχικο, δηλ, την αντιμετωπιση της ασθενειας του. Δεν ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εχει 100% αποδεχθει το προβλημα του ή οτι το λεει επειδη ακουσε για ασφαλιστικα μετρα. Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι νιωθει ασχημα που ειναι μακρια απο το παιδι του αλλα και πώς να του δειξω και παλι εμπιστοσυνη, Δεν μπορω. Σιγα σιγα ενας ενας οι φιλοι του δηλωνουν κουρασμενοι απο αυτη την ιστορια και ετοιμαζονται να τον εγκαταλειψουν, δεν αντεχουν αλλο λενε. Απο την αλλη οι γονεις μου δε θελουν να τον βλεπουν στα ματια τους, θεωρουν οτι ολα τα εχει κανει επιτηδες γιατι ειναι υστεροβουλος και στοχευει στην περιουσια μας. Τσακωνομαι συνεχεια για αυτο το θεμα μαζι τους. Δε θελω να μεγαλωσει το παιδι και να ακουει μαλακιες που δεν ισχυουν για τον μπαμπα του. Αυριο θα παρει αδεια για να το δει. Ο πατερας μου δε θελει να ερθει στο σπιτι κι εγω δε θελω να βγαλω το παιδι εξω, ειναι πολυ νωρις. Κατι θα σκεφτω και γι\' αυτο. Μαλλον θα τον φερω εδω μαζι με τον αδερφο του που θα λειπουν οι δικοι μου, κοινως κουλουβαχατα η ολη κατασταση. Ειναι δυσκολο παντως να αγαπας καποιον και να αναγκαζεσαι να του κανεις ασφαλιστικα μετρα. Ελπιζω να με καταλαβει και να μη μου κρατησει κακια. Καποτε θα πρεπει να μαθει και να δεχθει τις συνεπειες των πραξεων του. Και το παζλ δεν ειναι η διπολικη διαταραχη μου φαινεται απο την στιγμη που το προβλημα γινεται αποδεκτο απο τον ασθενη και αντιμετωπιζτεαι, παζλ ειναι ομως ολα αυτα που εχει σαν αποτελεσμα στη ζωη του ασθενους και των γυρω του. Αυτο το παζλ θελω να δω πώς και αν θα λυθει τελικα.

----------


## pelariry

κι όμως η διπολική διαταραχή είναι το παζλ. δεν φτάνει να την αποδεχτείς, χρειάζεται και να την κατανοήσεις. τότε θα μάθεις να διαχειρίζεσαι εντελώς διαφορετικά τις συνέπειές της. από τη στιγμή που χρησιμοποιείς το διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν πολλά που μπορείς να διαβάσεις αν έχεις διάθεση. ακόμα κι εγώ μετά από περίπου οχτώ χρόνια δεν έχω βρει άκρη με την ασθένειά μου. με σοκάρει, με εκπλήσσει, αναστώνει τη ζωή μου κάθε τόσο κι ας την έχω αποδεχτεί κι ας την αντιμετωπίζω. δεν είναι εύκολο. σύμφωνα με τον Π.Ο.Υ. είναι η έκτη αιτία αναπηρίας. δεν έχει σημασία αν θα είστε μαζί στο ίδιο σπίτι ή χώρια. αν έχει επαφή με το παιδί σας οφείλεις να λύνεις μαζί του το παζλ. οφείλεις να διαχωρίζεις ποια στοιχεία ανήκουν στη συμπτωματολογία της ασθένειας και ποια στον χαρακτήρα και στην προσωπικότητά του. οφείλεις να έχεις διαφορετική συμπεριφορά στα πρώτα και διαφορετική στα δεύτερα. ξαναλέω πως το \"οφείλεις\" εκφράζει την πιθανότητα του να έχετε την οποιαδήποτε επαφή αλλιώς δεν οφείλεις τίποτα.
τι προτείνω; προτείνω να επιβάλλεις όρια (μέχρι που μπορείς δηλαδή να ανέχεσαι την κατάσταση και τι περιμένεις από αυτόν) και να του δώσεις κίνητρα, στόχο ώστε να αντιμετωπίσει την κατάσταση (αυτήν την περίοδο δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο και υγιέστερο κίνητρο από την οικογένεια και το παιδί σας). πάνω από όλα, όχι βιαστικές κινήσεις και αποφάσεις. η ατμόσφαιρα είναι πολύ φορτισμένη και σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις χρειάζεται ψυχραιμία γιατί το μυαλό θολώνει.
αυτά και εύχομαι τα καλλίτερα.

----------


## Veroniki

\\Σ\' ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες. Ισως ειναι πολυτιμοτερες και απο αυτες που θα μου εδινε ενας ειδικος. Οι αντοχες μου εχουν πεσει στο ελαχιστο, τις κραταω για το παιδι μου, οποτε τα περι οριων οπωσδηποτε θα τα ακολουθησω, σιγουρα δεν πρεπει να παρω βιαστικες αποφασεις, γι\' αυτον φοβαμαι και τον παρορμητισμο που τον διακατεχει. Η επαφη μας μαζι του θα εξαρτηθει σε μεγαλο βαθμο απο το σε ποιο βαθμο εχει κατανοησει την ασθενεια του και κατα ποσο ειναι διατεθημενος να την αντιμετωπισει. Καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι δυσκολο για αυτον που εχει αυτη την ασθενεια να συνειδητοποιησει και να αντιμετωπισει αυτο που εχει, ειναι ομως δυσκολο και για τους δικους του ανθρωπους να βιωνουν συμπεριφορες που ειναι εξω απο τον χαρακτηρα του, οποτε ναι εχεις δικιο, αυτο θελει βοηθεια για να αντιμετωπιστει. Το κινητρο ειναι η οικογενεια, ομως θα τον κρατησω σε αποσταση για αρκετο καιρο ακομα, γιατι θελω να δω τι θα κανει. Γιατι το δυσκολο με αυτον τον ανθρωπο ειναι οτι οταν παιρνει φορα δεν τον σταματαει τιποτα, δεν ειναι δηλαδη οτι εκδηλωνονται τα συμπτωματα και τα αναγνωριζει και λεει οτι τωραεκδηλωνεται η ασθενεια και πρεπει να την αντιμετωπισω. Τα κανει ολα ******* μεχρι να τον παρουν σηκωτο να τον πανε στο νοσοκομειο, συνερχεται και μετα ζηταει συγγνωμη και μετα παλι τα ιδια. Απο την εμπειρια σου ξερεις καποια sites που να ενημερωνουν για το θεμα αυτο, οπως και ισως καποια λιστα με ειδικους επανω στο θεμα? Επισης, αυτη η ασθενεια ειναι χρονια και δε θεραπευεται ποτε? Εισαι δηλαδη μια ζωη με φαρμακα? Και τριτον ειναι κληρονομικη? Να εχω στο νου μου για το παιδι μου? Στην περιπτωση του αντρα μου η ασθενεια εκδηλωνεται οταν παιρνει ουσιες. Στα καλα του δεν εχω δει κατι παραξενο. Ομως δεν εχω καταλαβει αν εκδηλωνεται η ασθενεια σε καποιες περιοδους και αυτο τον οδηγει στο να παιρνει ουσιες (διπλη διαγνωση). Αν μπορεις να μου απαντησεις θα με βοηθησεις πολυ.

----------


## 3wtiko

veroniki καλημερα!

διαβάζοντας τα τελευταία μηνύματά σου ,θέλω να σου εκφράσω το θαυμασμό μου ,

για την δύναμη που εκφράζεις να αντιμετωπίσεις τις δυσκολίες ,

προσπαθείς και είναι πολύ σημαντικό,

αυτη τη στιγμή μπορει να μην στο αναγνωρίζει κανένας απο τους γυρω σου ,

γιατί ο καθενας έχει τις προσωπικές του ενοχλήσεις απο αυτη την κατάσταση,

και είσαι στην μέση όλων αυτών ,και προσπαθεις να ισορροπίσεις για το κάλύτερο όλων σας,

είναι δύσκολή η θέση σου και αισθάνομαι απο όσα έχω διαβάσει απο εσένα σου αξίζει η αναγνώριση ότι είσαι γεναία,

παρόλο των δυσκολιών νομίζω οτι έχεις κάνει το καλύτερο.

απο τα πρώτα μηνύματα μέχρι σημερα νομίζω ότι έχεις κάνει μεγάλο δρόμο και δύσκολο,

θα ταν ευχάριστο να μην είχες δυσκολίες και απο τους γονείς σου, ακόμα και μέσα απο όποια αντίδραση,

φαίνεται ότι σε νοιάζονται και με το χρόνο αφου κατανοήσουν αυτό που συμβαίνει στον άντρα σου 

πιστεύω ότι θαναι καλοι παπούδες ΄.

η pelariry έχει ανοιξει θεμα για το &lt;ΜΑΖΙ&gt; ρίξε μια ματιά το βρήσκω πολύ χρήσιμο και ελπιδοφόρο 

ίσως είναι και για σένα χρήσιμο.

σου εύχομαι καλή μέρα και νασαι δυνατη να αντιμετωπίζεις με θάρος τις δυσκολιες και να απολαμβάνεις με την ίδια δύναμη τις ομορφιές της ζωής.

----------


## pelariry

Veroniki, για το ότι ο άντρας σου έχει διπολική διαταραχή ΔΕΝ φταίει αυτός και φυσικά ούτε εσύ. η διπολική διαταραχή συνεπάγεται πολλά πράγματα. ναρκωτικά, εγκατάλειψη από φίλους και και και χίλια δυο πράγματα. ακόμα και να αποδεχτεί το ότι έχει διπολική (σε πάρα μα πάρα μα πάρα πολλούς ανθρώπους παίρνει χρόνια) δεν φτάνει από μόνο του για να μάθει να αναγνωρίζει τα συμπτώματα. αυτό παίρνει πολύ χρόνο. αλλά ούτε αυτό αρκεί. γιατί ακόμα και όταν μάθει να αναγνωρίζει τα συμπτώματα δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτόματα θα τα ελέγχει. διαφορετικά, δεν θα είχε νόημα να συζητάμε τώρα γιατί πολύ απλά θα ήταν πολύ απλά τα πράγματα. όμως δεν είναι.

το να αντιμετωπίσει τη διπολική είναι σαφώς πρωτίστως δική του ευθύνη. λες πως φοβάσαι. δικαιολογημένα. γιατί η διπολική σκοτώνει. ένα 20-25% αποπειράται να αυτοκτονήσει. όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν είναι καθόλου μικρό το ποσοστό. αυτή η απειλή όμως δεν μπορεί σε καμμία περίπτωση να αποτελέσει δικαιολογία για να μην τον απομακρύνεις εφ\' όσον κρίνεις ότι κάνει κακό και σε σένα και στο παιδί μην έχοντας επίγνωση της κατάστασής του και συνεχίζοντας να επιλέγει τις ουσίες και όχι την οικογένειά του. με άλλα λόγια, για το οποιοδήποτε κακό κάνει στον εαυτό του ΔΕΝ φταις εσύ. αρκετό κακό σου έχει κάνει ΗΔΗ και θα έπρεπε να απομακρυνθεί ήδη αλλά καλώς ή κακώς υπάρχει ακόμα στη ζωή σου και συζητάμε εδώ τώρα μια πιθανή επόμενη ευκαιρία.
το δίλημμα είναι πολύ σαφές. οικογένεια ή ουσίες; (και αναφέρομαι και στο αλκοόλ)

ένα νεοσύστατο site είναι το www.mazi.org.gr. είναι το site του συλλόγου που έχουμε ιδρύσει για πάσχοντες από διαταραχές διάθεσης και το περιβάλλον. βρισκόμαστε σε πιλοτικό στάδιο αλλά σιγά σιγά ανεβάζουμε ενημερωτικό υλικό.
εδώ υπάρχει μια καλή περιγραφή: http://www.kantartzis-sotirios.gr/html/dipoliki.html
και εδώ: http://www.psynet.gr/
και εδώ: http://www.epipsi.gr/dipoliki/
εδώ υπάρχει ένας οδηγός αυτοβοήθειας σε μορφή κόμικ: http://www.psychiatry24x7.gr/bgdisplay.jhtml?itemname=brainchip_bipolar
αυτά πιστεύω είναι αρκετά για αρχή. το ότι συνομιλείς με διπολικούς είναι πολύ καλό, μαθαίνεις πιο γρήγορα έτσι.
λίστα ειδικών πάνω στη διπολική διαταραχή; αν εννοείς αυτό, δεν υπάρχει. μακάρι να υπήρχε.
αυτή η ασθένεια είναι χρόνια και ανήκει στα δυσίατα νοσήματα. με άλλα λόγια, δεν θεραπεύεται. ελέγχεται.
για το αν θα είσαι μια ζωή με φάρμακα υπάρχουν διάφορες απόψεις.
αυτή που δεν παίρνεις καθόλου.
αυτή που παίρνεις όταν κάνεις επεισόδιο.
και αυτή που παίρνεις μια ζωή τη δόση συντήρησης και στα επεισόδια προσαρμόζεις την αγωγή σου.
προσωπικά, ακολουθώ την τρίτη οδό.
κληρονομική είναι αν είναι η ευαλωτότητα, η προδιάθεση.

όντως μπορεί να εκδηλώνεται όταν παίρνει ουσίες. μπορεί πάλι η χρήση ουσιών να είναι μία συνέπεια των επεισοδίων του. μακάρι να είναι το πρώτο γιατί πολύ απλά αν δεν ξαναπάρει ουσίες δεν θα ξαναεκδηλώσει συμπτώματα.
το τελευταίο για να το καταλάβεις, πρέπει να διαβάσεις πρώτα τι είναι διπολική διαταραχή.

----------


## pelariry

είναι Ο pelariry. βερονίκη, το ξωτικό σου αναγνωρίζει πράγματα που παραδέχομαι κι εγώ. έχεις σταθεί και στέκεσαι όρθια παρά τις αντιξοότητες. κράτα γερά! την καλημέρα μου κι έφυγα :Smile:

----------


## Veroniki

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις οδηγιες, τις συμβουλες και το κουραγιο που μου δινετε ολον αυτον τον καιρο. Θελω να ξερετε οτι τιποτα απο ολα αυτα δε θα γινοταν αν δεν ακολουθουσα τις οδηγιες σας και ποιος ξερει που θα ειχαμε καταληξει τωρα που μιλαμε και γι\' αυτο σας λεω οτι μιλωντας μαζι σας ειναι πολυτιμοτερο και απο το να μιλαω σε ειδικο. Ειστε κι εσεις γενναιοι γιατι παραδεχτηκατε και αντιμετωπισατε κατι που ειναι δυσκολο να αντιμετωπιστει και να γινει και αποδεκτο. Θα ενημερωθω απο τα sites που μου στειλατε και θα μιλαμε. Θελω να μαθω για να μπορω να διαχειριστω την κατασταση αυτη. Φιλια πολλα.

----------


## Veroniki

Παιδια, γεια σας και παλι. Υπαρχει περιπτωση το alloperidin-stedon-tavor που του δινουν να μην ειναι σωστο για την περιπτωση του, γιατι στασιμα τα βλεπω τα πραγματα. Εν τω μεταξυ δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο αυτο που γινεται αλλα του δινουν συνεχεια μονοημερες αδειες για εξω και τον αφηνουν και καβαλαει και μηχανη. Με τα φαρμακα παρεα επιτρεπεται αυτο? Αν παθει τιποτα θα με δειτε στις ειδησεις. Συν οτι φαινεται οτι χθες που βγηκε πρεπει να ηπιε γιατι ο αδερφος του μου περιεγραφε την κατασταση του οπως οταν ειναι πιωμενος. Υπαρχει περιπτωση τα φαρμακα αυτα που του δινουν να δρουν ετσι? Ασε που ηταν σε τρελη τσιτα για καποια ωρα, τσακωθηκε με καποιαν υπαλληλο σε δημοσια υπηρεσιες και κλωτσαγε καρεκλες.. Ευτυχως μαζι μου ηταν θετικος, αν και δεν τον ειδα απο κοντα γιατι δεν ηθελα, μ\' εχει πιασει ανασφαλεια με αυτον τον ανθρωπο, να δω τι θα κανω με την παρτη του. Αν και λεει οτι θα κανει απεξαρτηση μου δινει την εντυπωση οτι μας κοροιδευει και παει και πινει με την καθε ευκαιρια λες και δε θα το καταλαβουμε, σαν το μικρο παιδακι. Συν οτι εμαθα απο φιλο μου οτι ο γιατρος τελικα του ειχε συστησει θεραπευτικη κοινοτητα και οχι τις αρες μαρες κουκουναρες που μου ελεγε εμενα οτι του ειπαν να πηγαινει καλυτερα εκει. Φοβαμαι παρα πολυ μηπως εχει \"φυγει\" για παντα και δεν επιστρεψει ποτε. Μηπως να τον παρουμε απο \'κει και να τον παμε σε αλλη κλινικη, δεν ξερω. Εκει τους πιστευει λεει πολυ τους γιατρους, αλλα πολλη ελευθερια του δινουν και δεν ξερω ποσο καλο ειναι αυτο. Την προηγουμενη φορα οι αλλοι γιατροι το ειχαν δωσει risperdal-trileptal και παρολο που τοτε ειχε πιει πολυ περισσοτερο ηταν περδικι σε 15-20 μερες συν οτι δεν του επιτρεπανε επισκεπτηριο και επικοινωνια με κανεναν για μια βδομαδα. Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν τα θελει τα συγκεκριμενα φαρμακα γιατι λεει ειναι αντικουκου και δε γουσταρει. Γιατι το alloperidin δεν ειναι? Αντιψυχωτικα χωρις παρενεργειες δεν υπαρχουν? Μηπως καθε κριση ειναι και χειροτερη και δε φταινε τα φαρμακα, δεν ξερω, παντως εχω χασει την μπαλα κι εγω.

----------


## elis

ολα τα αντιψυχωτικα ειναι αντικουκου μπορει το αλλοπεριντιν να μην τον παινει ειτε γιατι ειναι μικρη η δοση ειτε γιατι δεν του κανει σαν φαρμακο ειλικρινα παντωσ κατι παιζει γιατι οι γιατροι οταν ειναι επιθετικοσ ο ασθενησ του ριχνουν μεγαλη δοση για να μην μπορει να κανει τιποτα πεσ του να μην οδηγαει γιατι τα αντανακλαστικα του δεν ειναι τα ιδια με χωρισ φαρμακο ειναι κατα πολυ μειωμενα ρωτα να μαθεισ ποια ειναι η δοση του σε mg λογικα ειναι πολυ μικρη τα αντιψυχωτικα οταν τα περνεισ δε μπορεισ να νευριασεισ δε γινεται

----------


## arktos

βερονίκη, η απεξάρτηση είναι δύσκολη.
στο έχω ξαναπεί πως ένα σύμπτωμα σε εμάς τους διπολικούς είναι να αναζητούμε βοήθεια στις ουσίες.
ένας λόγος παραπάνω για να κολλήσεις εκεί.
αν δεν θελήσει ο ίδιος να κόψει , μόνο με δικές σας υπογραφές θα παραμείνει στο νοσοκομείο.
αναρωτιέμαι βέβαια σε ποιο νοσοκομείο βρίσκεται...
πώς είναι δυνατό να διαπιστώνουν πως έχει πιει και να συνεχίζουν τις άδειες?
είναι τουλάχιστον παράδοξο.

έγώ παράδειγμα παρέμεινα σχεδόν ένα 5μηνο σε νοσοκομείο και μόνο κατά τον τελευταίο μήνα πήρα κάτι άδειες.

----------


## Adzik

arkto μου σε ποιο ησουν??να μην παω ποτε!!!??

----------


## arktos

Adzik , ήμουν στο αιγινήτειο.
είναι πολύ καλό νοσοκομείο ωστόσο.
σε ιδιωτική κλινική που νοσηλεύτηκα αρχικά δεν μας επιτρέπανε όχι καφέ, αλλά ούτε κόκα - κόλα για λειτουργούν σωστά τα φάρμακα.
εκεί να δεις στέρηση.

σου εύχομαι πάντως να μην υπάρξει ποτέ η ανάγκη για νοσηλεία.  :Smile:

----------


## pelariry

καλημέρα, βερονίκη. επέστρεψες με ερωτήματα, κάτι απολύτως... φυσιολογικό! :Smile: 
νομίζω είναι καιρός για πιο δραστικές αποφάσεις. αν του σύστησαν θεραπευτική κοινότητα όντως τότε αναζητήστε πληροφορίες για το εκεί καθεστώς (διάρκεια, αν είναι κλειστή χωρίς άδειες εξόδου δηλαδή, επισκεπτήρια, αν γίνεται με συναίνεση του ιδίου μόνο). 
στην περίπτωση που γίνεται με συναίνεση του ιδίου μόνο επειδή ο ίδιος δεν το δέχεται μόνο σαν όρος από σένα μπορεί να μπει.
η συμπεριφορά του όπως φαίνεται δεν είναι αντίστοιχη της αγωγής του οπότε κάτι δεν πάει καλά.
καλλίτερα εισαγγελική εντολή και να πηγαίνετε εσείς να τον βλέπετε παρά να βγαίνει έξω συνέχεια και να υποτροπιάζει (ακόμα και να μην ήπιε, τόσος θυμός σημαίνει ότι μόνο θεραπεία δεν γίνεται). επίσης, διπολική διαταραχή χωρίς σταθεροποιητή δεν γίνεται και το αλοπερντίν δεν είναι σταθεροποιητής. επίσης, δεν είναι όλα τα αντιψυχωσικά αντικούκου (δυστυχώς, θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσει ποιο δεν θα έχει αυτήν την παρενέργεια όμως).
τέλος, κάθε κρίση-φάση-επεισόδιο όταν δεν αντιμετωπίζεται η διπολική ή όταν αντιμετωπίζεται λανθασμένα είναι συνήθως χειρότερη.

----------


## Veroniki

Παιδια ευχαριστω. Μολις βγαλω ακρη με το πλανο των γιατρων θα σας ενημερωσω. Το νοσοκομειο ειναι στρατιωτικο.

----------


## Veroniki

Τα νεα ειναι τα εξης: Εν ολιγοις, πηγε ο αδερφος του να μιλησει με τον γιατρο που τον παρακολουθει και αυτος του ειπε οτι πρεπει να δειξουμε περισσοτερη εμπιστοσυνη στον αντρα μου, μαλιστα με πηραντ ηλεφωνον να μου το πουν κι εμενα και ο γιατρος ηταν παρα πολυ ευγενικος μαζι μου. Οταν του ειπα οτι εχω την εντυπωση οτι οταν βγαινει πινει μου ειπε οτι θα το δουν αυτο και να μην του λεω τιποτα για την περιπτωση της ασθενειας του, τα ξερουν αυτα εκεινοι. Στον αδερφο του ειπε οτι θελει να τον αφηνει να βγαινει σχεδον καθε μερα για να δει τις αντιδρασεις του και οτι θα του πει να μην παιρνει τη μηχανη, εμαθα ομως οτι παλι την πηρε. Παρε το αυγο και κουρευτο. Αλλοι γιατροι που μιλησαμε μας ειπαν οτι αυτο που γινεται στο νοσοκομειο αυτο ειναι απαραδεκτο, δε θα \'πρεπε να βγαινει και ποσο μαλλον με τη μηχανη.

----------


## elis

μηχανη και αντιψυχωτικα δεν πανε μαζι ειδικα αμα πηγαινεισ γρηγορα με τη μηχανη εισαι με το ενα ποδι στον ταφο οταν νυσταζεισ απλα τα αντανακλαστικα ειναι σαν να εχεισ πιει 0.5 % αλκοολ με τα αντιψυχωτικα ο χρονοσ αυτοσ γαμιεται παρολαυτα ο νομοσ αναγνωριζει ωσ αντανακλαστικο το 1 δευτερολεπτο που ειναι παρα πολυσ χρονοσ καλυπτονται δηλαδη ακομα και να θεσ να το κυνηγησεισ για να καταλαβεισ τωρα τα αντανακλαστικα του ειναι σαν παππου 70 χρονων βαλε ενα παππου πανω στο μηχανακι που θελει καλυτερα αντανακλαστικα απο το αυτοκινητο να δεισ τι θα γινει!!!!!!!

----------


## 3wtiko

βερονίκη καλημέρα!

καταλαβαίνω ότι προσδοκείς να τον αναλάβουν οι γιατροί και να στον παραδώσουν πίσω 

άρτιο σύζυγο και πετέρα, καλά καταλαβαίνω?

ωραία θαταν! είναι εφικτό αυτό?

όσο για το τι του επιτρέπουν ,τί κάθεσαι και σκάς?

στο παρελθόν δεν οδηγούσε πιωμένος? εσύ δεν είχες ποτέ διακινδυνεύσει μαζί του? στο μέλλον δε θα οδηγήσει? 

μπορει να κλειστεί ο άνθρωπος σε κλουβί?


ο άνθρωπος πρέπει να καταλάβει πως χρειάζεται να προστατεψει τον εαυτό του,

και εσυ επίσης, αλλά αυτό απαιτει χρόνο και προσπάθεια,

δεν γίνονται μαγικά τα πράγματα, ούτε ο περιορισμός ούτε τα φάρμακα μόνα τους θεραπεύουν.

κάνε κάτι για τον εαυτό σου , δώσε στον εαυτό σου το δικαίωμα να αντιμετωπίζει τα προβληματά του.

όσες πληροφορίες και αν μαζέψεις , δεν θα σου φτάσουν,

κάποιες απο αυτές πρέπει να δεσμευτείς να τις κάνεις πράξεις για να βελτιώσεις την ζωή σου.

κάποτε κάποιος μου πε :ενώ είσαι μια πεταλούδα με πολύχρωμα φτερά και μπορείς να πετάς απο το όμορφο λουλούδι στο ομορφότερο
εσύ διαλέγεις νασαι μύγα που πετάει γυρω γυρω απο τα σκατά!

αστροπελέκι με χτύπησε!

ευτυχώς!!

πολλές καλημέρες στις ροζ πατουσίτσες!!

----------


## Veroniki

Pad συμφωνω. 3wtiko, ειναι καλο που μου κανεις τετοιες ερωτηαεις γιατι με βαζεις να σκεφτω καποια πραγματα. Λοιπον, δεν περιμενω απο τους γιατρους να μου τον παραδωσουν ετοιμο. Θα ημουν στο βερονικισταν αν περιμενα κατι τετοιο. Παρολα αυτα περιμενω μεγαλυτερη υπευθυνοτητα απο μερους τους και μια σταθερη και αξιοποστη προσεγγιση στο προβλημα του. Απο τον ιδιο περιμενω να αποδεχθει το προβλημα και τη σημασια της αντιμετωπισης του και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι ανα το παρει αποφαση θα το καταφερει γιατι ειναι ικανοτατος ανθρωπος, απλα χρειαζεται καθοδηγηση. Ναι εχει οδηγησει πιωμενος, αλλα για φαντασου να οδηγει και πιωμενος και με αντιψυχωτικα. Ναι, πρεπει να προστατεψει τον εαυτο του και ναι ο περιορισμος δεν ειναι πανακεια. Τοτε ομως γιατι βαζουν σε περιορισμο ανθρωπους που ειναι σε κριση διπολικης διαταραχης και δεν τους αφηνουν ελευθερουσ να καταλαβουν μονοι τους οτι πρεπει να προστατεψουν τον εαυτο τους? Δε μιλαμε για εναν απολυτα υγιη ανθρωπο μην το ξεχνας αυτο. Ναι, εγω πρεπει να προατστεψω τον εαυτο μου και αυτο κανω γι\' αυτο εχω παρει και τα ασφαλιστικα και δεν ενδιδω στις προτασεις του να ξαναειμαστε μαζι, ειπαμε θελω να δω εργα, ομως ασχετα απ\' ο,τι εγινε και ανεξαρτητα απο το τι θα γινει στο μελλον τον αγαπαω και στο τελος τελος ειναι ο πατερας του παιδιου που τοσο θελαμε και οι δυο και δεν μπορω να τον θεωρησω τα σκατα που γυρω του γυρναω σα μυγα. Ειναι πολυ σκληρο αυτο. Αλλα ειναι μια πολυ ωραια και ευστοχη ατακα για να την πω εγω σ\' αυτον σχετικα με τον τροπο που αντιμετωπιζει τη ζωη του. Μπορει και να πιασει.

----------


## Veroniki

και πολλες καλημερες απο τις ροζ πατουσιτσες. Σκιζουν, κλεινουμε ενα μηνα σημερα.

----------


## ICare

Να σου ζησει η μικρη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pelariry

γεια σου βερονίκη! δεν κατάλαβα τι θέλεις να πεις εδώ;




> και να μην του λεω τιποτα για την περιπτωση της ασθενειας του, τα ξερουν αυτα εκεινοι.


κατά τα άλλα, πιστεύω πως χρειάζεται να επικεντρωθείς λίγο στη θετική πλευρά των πραγμάτων και εδώ θα συμφωνήσω μάλλον με τον γιατρό, ότι δηλάδη "πρέπει να δείξετε περισσότερη εμπιστοσύνη στον άντρα σου" με ρέγουλα πάντα ώστε να νοιώσει πως κινείται μέσα σε ασφαλές και σταθερό περιβάλλον για να συνεχίσει την προσπάθειά του. η θετική πλευρά των πραγμάτων είναι πως ο άντρας σου έχει ξεκινήσει μια θεραπευτική διαδικασία, έχει ξεκινήσει να αποδέχεται κάποια πράγματα και αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου αμελητέο και χρειάζεται σταθερή συναισθηματική αμοιβή ώστε να είναι σταθερή και η προσπάθεια. και φυσικά να θυμάσαι πάντα ότι δεν θα είναι ανοδική συνέχεια η πορεία. είναι αναπόφευχτο να υπάρχουν σκαμπανεβάσματα.
χαιρετισμούς και στη μικρούλα! :Smile:

----------


## 3wtiko

veroniki καλησπέρα!

εύχομαι όλα καλά!

έτσι χωρίς να σου είναι βάρος, όταν με το καλό βρεις τον δρόμο που θα σε οδηγήσει στην ησυχία ,

ανάλαφρα μοιράσου το οδοιπορικό σου,

ίσως για κάποιους να ναι χρήσιμο!

να σαι καλά!!

----------


## kookoo

> veroniki καλησπέρα!
> 
> εύχομαι όλα καλά!
> 
> έτσι χωρίς να σου είναι βάρος, όταν με το καλό βρεις τον δρόμο που θα σε οδηγήσει στην ησυχία ,
> 
> ανάλαφρα μοιράσου το οδοιπορικό σου,
> 
> ίσως για κάποιους να ναι χρήσιμο!
> ...


 ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## Kandy

> Kαι ξαναρωτάω¨ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣΤΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΥΘΕΙ???? ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΛΕΙΨΩ, ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΦΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ Ο,ΤΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙ, ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΛΥΣΗ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΥ, ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ?????


ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΛΕΙΨΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΠΑΤΟ. ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΠΑΤΟ Κ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ Κ ΕΣΕΝΑ Κ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΣΑΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ. ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΕ ΤΟΥ ΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΣΟΥ Κ ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΟΥ. ΟΥΤΩΣ Η ΑΛΛΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ.
ΑΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΠΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΥΓΑ,ΟΜΟΛΕΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kandy

> ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΛΕΙΨΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΠΑΤΟ. ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΠΑΤΟ Κ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ Κ ΕΣΕΝΑ Κ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΣΑΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ. ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΕ ΤΟΥ ΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΣΟΥ Κ ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΟΥ. ΟΥΤΩΣ Η ΑΛΛΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ.
> ΑΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΠΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΥΓΑ,ΟΜΟΛΕΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!



...........................Μολις τωρα διαβασα για τα ασφαλιστικα μετρα κ συμφωνω! Καλη δυναμη! Να το κρατησεις μεχρι τελους. ...Κ να σου ζησει το μωρακι σου!!!!

----------


## arktos

> ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΛΕΙΨΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΠΑΤΟ. ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΠΑΤΟ Κ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ Κ ΕΣΕΝΑ Κ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΣΑΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ. ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΕ ΤΟΥ ΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΣΟΥ Κ ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΟΥ. ΟΥΤΩΣ Η ΑΛΛΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ.
> ΑΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΠΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΥΓΑ,ΟΜΟΛΕΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!


κάντυ, με συγχωρείς κιόλας αλλά υποθέτω πως δν είσαι διπολική.
κ γενικότερα δλδ όταν ο σύντροφος σου κ πατέρας του παιδιού σου πάσχει από μια δαταραχή για την οποία ξέρεις δν ευθύνεται αυτός, δν το παρατάς έτσι απλά.
αν τον παρατήσει, μπορεί κ να τον στείλει κανονικά.
για την άλλη ζωή εννοώ ( αν υπάρχει )
αυτές οι ασθένειες δν είναι α έχω πρόβλημα στην καρδιά κάνω εγχείρηση κ τελειώσαμε.
την κουβαλάς μια ζωή κ πρέπει ανά πάσα στιγμή να σε τσακάρουν γιατροί κ εσύ να παρακολουθείς τον ευατό σου σαν θεατής.
γιατί λες τόσο εύκολα παράτησε τον?
το παιδί τους έχει κ πατέρα.
όταν μεγαλώσει δλδ να μάθει πως η μάνα του παράτησε τον πατέρα του γιατί ήταν άρρωστος?
δν το βρίσκεις σκληρό?΄
ο ψυχικά ασθενής θέλει φροντίδα.
δν φτάνουν οι γιατροί κ τα φάρμακα.

----------


## Veroniki

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,

Έχουμε καιρό να τα πούμε. Δε θα συζητούσα για ασφαλιστικά αν δεν έφτανε ο ίδιος τον εαυτό του σε αυτή την κατάσταση. Του χρειαζόταν ο πάτος για να καταλάβει πού τον οδηγεί η χρήση η οποία δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα διπολικής διαταραχής αλλά δικής του ξεροκεφαλιάς και ψυχολογικής εξάρτησης από αυτό. Οι γιατροί τουλαχιστον λένε ότι η χρήση είναι σα να παίζει ρώσικη ρουλέτα και φυσικά υπάρχουν πιθανότητες να εμφανίσει επεισόδιο και χωρίς χρήση αλλά είναι πολύ λίγες. Προς το παρόν ακολουθεί φαρμακευτική αγωγή, πάει πάρα πολύ καλά και κάνουμε και θεραπεία ζεύγους μαζί όπου κοιτάμε και το πρόβλημά του αλλά επί τη ευκαιρία και τα υπόλοιπα που μας απασχολούν στη ζωή μας. Δείχνει να συνειδητοποιεί σιγά σιγά τι έχει συμβεί. Δεν ξέρω αν θα τα καταφέρουμε, οφείλουμε όμως να προσπαθήσουμε. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω όμως αν γνωρίζει κανείς από πρώτο χέρι παρενέργειες του largactil.

----------


## pelariry

χαίρομαι για εσάς βερονίκη. εύχομαι τα καλλίτερα. :Smile:

----------

